# Name the Movie - Comedy theme



## Szyslak (Jul 23, 2010)

That's right!  You guessed it!  It's another round of the fabulous time wasting game we like to call Name The Movie!  This is a fun forum game that anyone can participate in.  All you need is a love of movies, a keyboard, and a sense of humor!

The rules are pretty simple, and are as follows (as originally written by the legend, greyhound)

One person posts a screenshot of a film, any film (keep it clean), making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. It's usual for 2-3 images to get posted per day. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

Some were added as the game evolved, which were :
In order to keep the game flowing, it helps if two people have the confirmed correct answer.  Remember to send the answer to the previous poster when posting a picture for your turn.  The answer should be PM'ed to the last person to post a film, *not necessarily* the person who updated the scores.
Remember to keep the scores updated.
Remember to update the previous movies posted list.
Posting an answer and then saying "Skip me" will result in no points, and a toss-up movie either by the judge, or by the previous poster.
No hotlinking to images, try to upload them to either GBAtemp's picture service or somewhere like tinypic/photobucket.  Please make sure the name of the movie is not contained in the url.
Don't "hit and run".  If you're going to guess at a movie, make sure you can stick around long enough to see if your guess was correct and post the next film.  If you take too long posting the next movie (24 hours or judge's discretion), you will lose the point.
The winner of a round is the judge for the next round.
To make it easier for people to know whether or not a pic for a particular film has been posted a list is kept along with the scores.  Whenever you update the scores the list should be updated as well.  We've gotten into the habit of using the list to link to the IMDb page for the movie, but if you have trouble with that part, just list the movie.  You'll get the hang of it quick enough!

The theme for this round is *Comedies!*.  Please make sure your movie would generally fall under the Comedy genre.  Movies from any era are eligible.  

There is also a judge for each round for when problems occur.  As the winner of the previous round, I have the dubious chore unique honor of being the judge this time around.  Feel free to PM me with any issues.  Bribes are not in any way suggested or encouraged.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This round will run from today (July 23rd) through August 24th.  

Here's the list of all the past Name the Movie threads, just in case anyone wants to reminisce or see how much time has been wasted over the years. 


Spoiler



[titlerevious Name the Movie threads]
Original Name the Movie thread (partially archived)
Horror
Sci-Fi
80's comedy
Fantasy
Holiday Theme
Alphabetic Rotation
Yearly Rotation
Talent Pool
Back In Time (movies set in the past)
Six Degrees of Separation
General theme
Another general theme
Sports




This should be a wide open round, so let's have some fun with it!  We'll start with an absolute classic:


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm guessing the Jerk.

No one had better post his pink panther films...


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 23, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I'm guessing the Jerk.
> 
> No one had better post his pink panther films...


Correct!  Why are they shooting all these cans!?!

*Scores:*

*tk_saturn: 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk


----------



## Potticus (Jul 23, 2010)

Already too late :X
Well Good luck to all.
Let's get this going!


----------



## WildWon (Jul 23, 2010)

Someone must REALLY hate those oil cans!


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 23, 2010)

This should be really easy


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 23, 2010)

Don't forget to PM the answer to the person who posted the previous movie.  In this case, that would be me.  Thanks.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 23, 2010)

I assumed you would know it... as it's very easy.


----------



## Potticus (Jul 23, 2010)

Spies like us?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 23, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Spies like us?



Yep!

*Scores:*

tk_saturn: 1
*Potticus: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us


----------



## Potticus (Jul 24, 2010)

Might be a little big


----------



## cracker (Jul 24, 2010)

Major Payne


----------



## Potticus (Jul 24, 2010)

Correctamundo

*Scores:*

tk_saturn: 1
Potticus: 1
*cracker: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne


----------



## cracker (Jul 24, 2010)

An easy one but a classic...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 24, 2010)

Office Space.


----------



## Potticus (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes, PM confirms it.

DO NOT PM ME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PM Cracker!!!

*Scores:*

tk_saturn: 1
Potticus: 1
cracker: 1
*phoenixgoddess27: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space


----------



## cracker (Jul 24, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Office Space.



Bu..bu...bu..but that's my stapla...

Yes Ma'am!

*Scores:*

cracker: 1
*phoenixgoddess27: 1*
Potticus: 1
tk_saturn: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space



Edit: Beaten! Think Potticus is a machine..


----------



## Potticus (Jul 24, 2010)

Only part machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been ready for this round lol


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 24, 2010)

phoenixgoddess, it's now your turn to post a pic from a movie, and PM the answer to cracker.  I'm guessing you're probably doing that pesky "sleeping" thing, this is just a reminder in case you're new to the game.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 24, 2010)

Sleep? Sleep is still alive?! I haven't seen sleep in ages, where has it been?

This one is a bit of a classic, should be easy though if you like these type of movies:


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2010)

Helps if the subdomain does not contain the film name and remote linking works (we all have an image host as part of our accounts ( http://gbatemp.net/?act=module&module=pix )

Still Dogma is the film.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, I guess it would, but it's 7:53am and have not been to sleep, running on 4 hours of sleep I got yesterday, not quite thinking straight.

But you are correct.


*Scores:*

tk_saturn: 1
Potticus: 1
cracker: 1
phoenixgoddess27: 1
*FAST6191: 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma



Edit: Sorry..


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 24, 2010)

Please update the scores when you tell someone their guess is correct.    

*Scores:*

tk_saturn: 1
Potticus: 1
cracker: 1
phoenixgoddess27: 1
*FAST6191: 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2010)

No problem
It seems my supply of comedy films is somewhat low (if I go for comedy it tends to be TV shows of films with comedic elements). I guess that means another classic out of the way early on







MD5 of film IMDB url (http and all, example "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092106/" )
48040782d74a6513558c941eff79de25
A MD5 generator
http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/md5.php


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Jul 24, 2010)

Why did you post the MD5 of the IMDB url? That just have away the film to people who don't have a clue what it would of been like myself.

- Answer -
Spaceballs.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2010)

Correct although I do not follow the rest, do you have a lookup table of MD5 hashes for IMDB urls or something (MD5 being one way hash and all)?


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Jul 24, 2010)

You can crack MD5 hashes if you have enough power and time but you good just use google because there are archives which include the MD5s in them so you know it's the exact one.

My go?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2010)

I figured if someone wants to brute force an MD5 to win at this game then so be it, I did not figure on databases of them though ( http://rwxrwxrwx.net/priv/videodb/cache/imdb/ being the one I just found), time to move to a custom hash or something better then I guess.

You can go if you want.

*Scores:*

tk_saturn: 1
Potticus: 1
cracker: 1
phoenixgoddess27: 1
FAST6191: 1
*gutman5000*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Jul 24, 2010)

Could be tricky.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 24, 2010)

gutman5000 said:
			
		

> Could be tricky.


LOL, no idea???


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 24, 2010)

Elite Squad.
That's a hard one.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 24, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Elite Squad.
> That's a hard one.


LOL ur correct but we can't go on until the other person is back =(


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Jul 24, 2010)

That's right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

tk_saturn: 1
Potticus: 1
cracker: 1
phoenixgoddess27: 1
FAST6191: 1
gutman5000: 1
*SoulSnatcher: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 24, 2010)

This should be easy. I'll be away for a few hours so go on without me.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 24, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> This should be easy. I'll be away for a few hours so go on without me.


easy one, home alone

*Posts merged*

do I post one up now cause he said to go on without him?


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> do I post one up now cause he said to go on without him?


yeah go ahead.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 24, 2010)

LOL, skip me, I g2g and plus I can't think of 1 LOL... anyone start!!


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 24, 2010)

That's what you get for trying to post a film with Jude Law in.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 24, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> This should be easy. I'll be away for a few hours so go on without me.That's why you PM the answer to the person that posted the last movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

The Princess Bride.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 24, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> The Princess Bride.


Cowwect!

*Scores:*

tk_saturn: 1
Potticus: 1
cracker: 1
phoenixgoddess27: 1
FAST6191: 1
gutman5000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
gifi4: 1
*The Pi: 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 24, 2010)

I think that's Good Luck Chuck


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I think that's Good Luck Chuck


Nope.


----------



## LocoRoco (Jul 24, 2010)

Just Friends


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> Just Friends


Correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

tk_saturn: 1
Potticus: 1
cracker: 1
phoenixgoddess27: 1
FAST6191: 1
gutman5000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
gifi4: 1
The Pi: 1
*LocoRoco: 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends


----------



## LocoRoco (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## MFDC12 (Jul 24, 2010)

grandmas boy!


----------



## LocoRoco (Jul 24, 2010)

Correct

Scores:

tk_saturn: 1
Potticus: 1
cracker: 1
phoenixgoddess27: 1
FAST6191: 1
gutman5000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
gifi4: 1
The Pi: 1
LocoRoco: 1
*MFDC12 1*


----------



## Potticus (Jul 24, 2010)

Why must I sleep, I could be at 6 or 7 lol


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Jul 24, 2010)

Lol, i think MFDC12 is sleeping cause i've been waiting for a post and nothing cause i think i got a hard one for when i get it.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jul 24, 2010)

heres a good one


----------



## cracker (Jul 25, 2010)

Brain Candy


----------



## MFDC12 (Jul 25, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> Brain Candy


bingo!



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy




Scores:

*cracker: 2*
tk_saturn: 1
Potticus: 1
phoenixgoddess27: 1
FAST6191: 1
gutman5000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
gifi4: 1
The Pi: 1
LocoRoco: 1
MFDC12 1


----------



## cracker (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 25, 2010)

The Big Lebowski?


----------



## cracker (Jul 25, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The Big Lebowski?



The Dude abides... Yep!



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski




Scores:

cracker: 2
FAST6191: 1
gifi4: 1
gutman5000: 1
LocoRoco: 1
MFDC12 1
phoenixgoddess27: 1
Potticus: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
*Vulpes Abnocto: 1*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## junn (Jul 25, 2010)

History of the World: Part I


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 25, 2010)

It's good to be the King. 



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1




Scores:

cracker: 2
FAST6191: 1
gifi4: 1
gutman5000: 1
LocoRoco: 1
MFDC12 1
phoenixgoddess27: 1
Potticus: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
*junn: 1*


----------



## junn (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## gifi4 (Jul 25, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

>


 Top Secret


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 25, 2010)

lol who is here??


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 25, 2010)

KEE-RECT!




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!




Scores:

cracker: 2
*gifi4: 2*
FAST6191: 1
gutman5000: 1
LocoRoco: 1
MFDC12 1
phoenixgoddess27: 1
Potticus: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 25, 2010)

[attachment=535:Movie221.jpg]

(click to expand)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 25, 2010)

Land of the Lost?


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 25, 2010)

correct




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 




Scores:

cracker: 2
gifi4: 2
FAST6191: 1
gutman5000: 1
LocoRoco: 1
MFDC12 1
*phoenixgoddess27: 2*
Potticus: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's an easy one


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 25, 2010)

Tropic Thunder!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 25, 2010)

Correct!




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder




Scores:

cracker: 2
gifi4: 2
FAST6191: 1
gutman5000: 1
LocoRoco: 1
MFDC12 1
phoenixgoddess27: 2
Potticus: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
*Vulpes Abnocto*: 2
junn: 1


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## gifi4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Caveman?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 25, 2010)

The best movie Ringo Starr ever starred in!



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman




Scores:

*gifi4: 3*
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 1
gutman5000: 1
LocoRoco: 1
MFDC12 1
phoenixgoddess27: 2
Potticus: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
junn: 1


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2010)

Dude where's my car


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 25, 2010)

correct!



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car






Spoiler: Scores





gifi4: 3
cracker: 2
*FAST6191: 2*
gutman5000: 1
LocoRoco: 1
MFDC12 1
phoenixgoddess27: 2
Potticus: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
junn: 1



hope no one minded me putting scores in spoiler LOL


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2010)

I need to find some more comedy films






IMDB url sha1 hash (http and all, example without quote "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092106/" )
5850ba9f6496318028f503a7a7b8215944152918
SHA1 generator
http://www.tech-faq.com/sha-1-generator.html


----------



## junn (Jul 25, 2010)

^
Cop Out


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Correct!


gifi4: 3
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
phoenixgoddess27: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
*junn: 2*
gutman5000: 1
LocoRoco: 1
MFDC12 1
Potticus: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out


----------



## junn (Jul 25, 2010)

my turn then..


----------



## junn (Jul 26, 2010)

ok guys,if you wanna guess,here's another clue.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2010)

Clue?


----------



## junn (Jul 26, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Clue?


exactly.



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue





*Scores:*

gifi4: 3
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
phoenixgoddess27: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
junn: 2
gutman5000: 1
LocoRoco: 1
MFDC12 1
Potticus: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
*TrolleyDave: 1*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2010)

Not a bad film!  Plus I think Madeline Kahn is sexy as so that probably helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up :


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 26, 2010)

Monty Python's Life of Brian

(FOLLOW THE GOURD!)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Monty Python's Life of Brian
> 
> (FOLLOW THE GOURD!)



The shoe is the sign, let us follow his example!

(Oh, and you're right of course!)



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian





*Scores:*

*Vulpes Abnocto: 3*
gifi4: 3
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
phoenixgoddess27: 2
junn: 2
gutman5000: 1
LocoRoco: 1
MFDC12 1
Potticus: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
TrolleyDave: 1


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 26, 2010)

(He's not the messiah, he's a very naughty boy!)

Next!


----------



## Potticus (Jul 26, 2010)

Airheads?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 26, 2010)

Not quite.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mallrats


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 26, 2010)

That's the one!



*Scores:*

*gifi4: 4*
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
phoenixgoddess27: 2
junn: 2
gutman5000: 1
LocoRoco: 1
MFDC12 1
Potticus: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
TrolleyDave: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 26, 2010)

my turn


----------



## Potticus (Jul 26, 2010)

Drillbit Taylor


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 26, 2010)

Correct, your turn =)


Correct!


Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor







Spoiler: Scores




gifi4: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
phoenixgoddess27: 2
junn: 2
*Potticus: 2*
gutman5000: 1
LocoRoco: 1
MFDC12 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
TrolleyDave: 1



Off topic: payed $1 shipping for my R4 from shoptemp and got in a week and a half!


----------



## Potticus (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## LocoRoco (Jul 26, 2010)

Out Cold funny movie especially the car scene


----------



## Potticus (Jul 26, 2010)

Damn thought it was a good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Great movie, watching it right now lol.

*Scores:*

gifi4: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Potticus: 2
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
phoenixgoddess27: 2
junn: 2
*LocoRoco: 2*
gutman5000: 1
MFDC12 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
TrolleyDave: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Out Cold


----------



## LocoRoco (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 26, 2010)

scary movie 2


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 26, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Movies previously posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u left out Drillbit taylor


----------



## LocoRoco (Jul 26, 2010)

Correct 



Spoiler: Scores





gifi4: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Potticus: 2
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
phoenixgoddess27: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
gutman5000: 1
MFDC12 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
*dinofan01: 1*







Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2


----------



## Potticus (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah I did leave out drillbit, someone needs to add it please


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 26, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Yeah I did leave out drillbit, someone needs to add it please


I'll add it once someone answers.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 26, 2010)

Clerks 2?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2010)

Fixed, and readded the IMDB links to LocoRocos post.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 26, 2010)

Correct!
and thanks Trolley for making things easier for me! haha



Spoiler: Scores





gifi4: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
*phoenixgoddess27: 3*
Potticus: 2
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
gutman5000: 1
MFDC12 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
dinofan01: 1







Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 26, 2010)

Awesome!

Here's a very easy classic:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 26, 2010)

The Blues Brothers


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 26, 2010)

no fair I was about to say that, Vulpes Abnocto LOL...
never actually seen movie but seen actors!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 26, 2010)

Correct!


*Scores*
gifi4: 4
*Vulpes Abnocto*: 4
phoenixgoddess27: 3
Potticus: 2
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
gutman5000: 1
MFDC12 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
dinofan01: 1






Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's a real classic!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2010)

That would be Marty Feldman in the classic Young Frankenstein wouldn't it?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 26, 2010)

It would indeed!


What tremendous knockers!

Oh! Why thank you doctor....



*Scores*
gifi4: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
phoenixgoddess27: 3
Potticus: 2
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
*TrolleyDave: 2*
gutman5000: 1
MFDC12 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
dinofan01: 1






Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2010)

Great film!  RIP Marty Feldman, what a genius.

Next up :


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 26, 2010)

lol TrolleyDave, wanna give us a hint xD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2010)

Already? lol  Ok, one of the blokes in the picture is Tony Blairs (ex-UK PM) father in law.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 26, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Already? lol  Ok, one of the blokes in the picture is Tony Blairs (ex-UK PM) father in law.


 LOL, helped me out but I've never seen/heard of the movie or his father in law (I know who it is but not what movies he plays in)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2010)

Are you looking for me to confess the answer outright?

edit : Ok, here's an easier hint than the question above. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This was one of a series of 4 films, and the series was at one time heralded as (paraphrasing) "The next level of Carry On".


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 26, 2010)

Was this required viewing at your resort job?

Confessions from a Holiday Camp


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Was this required viewing at your resort job?
> 
> Confessions from a Holiday Camp



Correct, on both accounts!  (It definitely was a motivator in me wanting the job! heh)

*Scores*
gifi4: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
phoenixgoddess27: 3
Potticus: 2
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
TrolleyDave: 2[
gutman5000: 1
MFDC12 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
The Pi: 1
tk_saturn: 1
dinofan01: 1
*Szyslak : 1*





Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Trolley you messed up there a "1" is needed beside Szyslak and a "/" needs removed from the end of the url of "Confessions from a Holiday Camp"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2010)

D'oh!  Cheers Pi mate!


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 26, 2010)

Next up:


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

The Hangover


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 26, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> The Hangover


Correct!

*Scores*

gifi4: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
phoenixgoddess27: 3
Potticus: 2
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
*The Pi: 2*
gutman5000: 1
MFDC12 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
tk_saturn: 1
dinofan01: 1
Szyslak : 1





Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Not sure many people have saw this


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 26, 2010)

Freddie got fingered

I saw it, and regretted it.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Freddie got fingered
> 
> I saw it, and regretted it.








 Didn't think many people saw it.
It's Freddy not Freddie but you get the point anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*

*Vulpes Abnocto: 5*
gifi4: 4
phoenixgoddess27: 3
Potticus: 2
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
The Pi: 2
gutman5000: 1
MFDC12 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
tk_saturn: 1
dinofan01: 1
Szyslak : 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 26, 2010)

After I saw it, I warned a few dozen people not to waste their time.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 26, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> After I saw it, I warned a few dozen people not to waste their time.


Surely you can't be serious.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm a fan of stupid humor, but even I have my limits.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

I loved that movie


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 26, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of stupid humor, but even I have my limits.


About my joke, or Freddie Got Fingered?


----------



## MFDC12 (Jul 26, 2010)

airplane!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 26, 2010)

I picked one helluva day to stop sniffing glue. 



*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 5
gifi4: 4
phoenixgoddess27: 3
Potticus: 2
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
The Pi: 2
gutman5000: 1
MFDC12 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
tk_saturn: 1
dinofan01: 1
Szyslak : 1
*MFDC12: 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> *Scores*
> 
> Vulpes Abnocto: 5
> gifi4: 4
> ...


*cough* *cough*

Correcting two mods on the same day I'm on a roll


----------



## MFDC12 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Szyslak (Jul 26, 2010)

Updated scores.  Vulpes has more important thing to worry about.  

*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 5
gifi4: 4
phoenixgoddess27: 3
Potticus: 2
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
The Pi: 2
*MFDC12: 2*
gutman5000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
tk_saturn: 1
dinofan01: 1
Szyslak : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 27, 2010)

Had to get this taken care of so I could go do a job.
Shit happens.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 27, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Had to get this taken care of so I could go do a job.
> Shit happens.


I wasn't being facetious.  I figured you had more important things to do.  Wasn't trying to be a dick.  

And the screen cap looks like an old skit from Stangers with Candy, so I'm going to guess they did something similar in the movie.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 27, 2010)

The comment was directed more toward Pi. 
Today hasn't been a wonderful day. 
Sorry for the asshole side of me coming out. 

But I do have good news:
PM confirms your answer.

*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 5
gifi4: 4
phoenixgoddess27: 3
Potticus: 2
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
The Pi: 2
MFDC12: 2
*Szyslak : 2*
gutman5000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
tk_saturn: 1
dinofan01: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Potticus (Jul 27, 2010)

Coming to America


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 27, 2010)

http://www.entertonement.com/clips/hflrvqy...es-fuck-you-too

^ Best line from this movie


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 27, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> http://www.entertonement.com/clips/hflrvqy...es-fuck-you-too
> 
> ^ Best line from this movie
> 
> ...



Correct!  Give it up for Sexual Chocolate!  

*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 5
gifi4: 4
phoenixgoddess27: 3
*Potticus: 3*
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
The Pi: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
gutman5000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
tk_saturn: 1
dinofan01: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 27, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto has gotten ahead of me while I've been at school, nooo LOL anyway finish school in 2 more hours so hopefully will be back on gbatemp then


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 27, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto has gotten ahead of me while I've been at school, nooo LOL anyway finish school in 2 more hours so hopefully will be back on gbatemp then


You're right.  The game is getting extremely tight with only 28 days left in the round


----------



## Potticus (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 27, 2010)

Major League: Back to the Minors


----------



## Potticus (Jul 27, 2010)

correct....

*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 5
gifi4: 4
phoenixgoddess27: 3
Potticus: 3
*tk_saturn: 2*
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
The Pi: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
gutman5000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
dinofan01: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 27, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, yea still a while to go till finish! but with school Ima fall behind every day!!


----------



## cracker (Jul 27, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I think the server has been messed with to only send emails on this topic after each round ends.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 27, 2010)

so who is posting the next movie?


----------



## cracker (Jul 27, 2010)

tk_saturn is the next poster.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm betting he is not on LOL


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## WildWon (Jul 27, 2010)

In the loop?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 27, 2010)

Correct!

*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 5
gifi4: 4
phoenixgoddess27: 3
Potticus: 3
tk_saturn: 2
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
The Pi: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
gutman5000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
dinofan01: 1
*WildWon: 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop


----------



## WildWon (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet! I haven't seen In The Loop yet, but i *really* want to.

Up next, i'm curious if anyone will get this... just to see who plays this (and see who the fans are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):


----------



## The Pi (Jul 27, 2010)

Mystery Team


----------



## WildWon (Jul 28, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Mystery Team



There it is! LOVED that movie (for it being a comedy troupes first attempt. i mean, it's low quality, but it's just fucking hilarious. i REALLY look forward to their next one. broken lizard, they /could/ match. Oh, and that Gentleman's Club scene makes my laugh just thinking about it. especially when they walk into each other after the dances. boner-humor ftw.)

*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 5
gifi4: 4
*The Pi: 4*
phoenixgoddess27: 3
Potticus: 3
tk_saturn: 2
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
gutman5000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
dinofan01: 1
WildWon: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team


----------



## The Pi (Jul 28, 2010)

I want the full name of this.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 28, 2010)

Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 28, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed


Confirmed.

Please check back every once in a while if you have a movie up people.  Feel free to PM me the answer as well if you're going to be away for a long time.

*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 5
gifi4: 4
The Pi: 4
phoenixgoddess27: 3
Potticus: 3
*tk_saturn: 3*
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
gutman5000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
dinofan01: 1
WildWon: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed


----------



## WildWon (Jul 28, 2010)

Oops. Mah bad. I had the answer PM'd to me, but i didn't think of checking in >_>


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Potticus (Jul 28, 2010)

I love you man

Why the fuck would you fight Lou Ferrigno?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 28, 2010)

Correct.

*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 5
gifi4: 4
The Pi: 4
*Potticus: 4*
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
gutman5000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
dinofan01: 1
WildWon: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man


----------



## Potticus (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## strict9gs (Jul 28, 2010)

damn i didnt even see this one going on, im behind lol.....any way, american pie?


----------



## Potticus (Jul 28, 2010)

strict9gs said:
			
		

> damn i didnt even see this one going on, im behind lol.....any way, american pie?



Yes, Stilffler's MOM!

*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 5
gifi4: 4
The Pi: 4
Potticus: 4
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
cracker: 2
FAST6191: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
gutman5000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
dinofan01: 1
WildWon: 1
*strict9gs:1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie


----------



## strict9gs (Jul 29, 2010)

sweet 




next up:


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 29, 2010)

Beerfest?


----------



## The Pi (Jul 29, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Beerfest?







Potfest coming soon


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 29, 2010)

Do not worry I was actually debating posting the answer as I thought I would be beaten.

It seems I am about to pass out so going with an old classic, unless of course I am wrong in which case ignore me.





SHA1 of the IMDB url (HTML and all, example in "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092106/" )
03d6d223afcad46a5dfc70b7ca6f989fd8e37ee5
A generator:
http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2010)

The Meaning Of Life?

(i'll update everything if i'm correct)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 29, 2010)

I managed to stay awake long enough to say correct, bonus song for all watching.


*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 5
gifi4: 4
The Pi: 4
Potticus: 4
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
*WildWon: 2*
gutman5000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
dinofan01: 1
strict9gs:1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2010)

This is probably an easier one (for some), but i adore this flick.


----------



## megatron_lives (Jul 29, 2010)

Death at a funeral


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2010)

megatron_lives said:
			
		

> Death at a funeral



Boom goes the dynamite. Welcome to the scoreboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 5
gifi4: 4
The Pi: 4
Potticus: 4
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 2
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
WildWon: 2
gutman5000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
dinofan01: 1
strict9gs:1
*megatron_lives: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)


----------



## megatron_lives (Jul 29, 2010)

Should be easy, I wanted to do another one but don't have the DVDs - I'm in the lab!


----------



## cracker (Jul 29, 2010)

Airplane!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm surprised we're already repeating movies.


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Jul 30, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I'm surprised we're already repeating movies.



Might be due to not everyone looking at the "Movies previously posted" section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh well. It was a different scene. 

While we're waiting for official confirmation, here's some random trivia:
Airplane! is a blatant spoof of the 1957 movie Zero Hour!


----------



## cracker (Jul 30, 2010)

We really need a backup verifier that never sleeps or goes afk.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 30, 2010)

This is nothing.
You should have seen how uncoordinated the game was back in it's original version. 

to get the game moving again, I'm going to revert back to one of our old methods.
cracker is correct
Here's proof

*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 5
gifi4: 4
The Pi: 4
Potticus: 4
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
FAST6191: 3
*cracker: 3*
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
WildWon: 2
gutman5000: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
dinofan01: 1
strict9gs:1
megatron_lives: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)


----------



## cracker (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's a great movie... Need to watch it again soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hopefully megatron_lives will be around to verify it but it is a pretty well known movie so V_A or others could move it along if needbe...


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 30, 2010)

is it 	
Grumpy Old Men


----------



## cracker (Jul 30, 2010)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> is it
> Grumpy Old Men


You can wish in one hand and shit in the other. See which one gets filled first.

RIP Burgess Meredith, Jack Lemmon, Walter Matthau

Welcome to the game.

*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 5
gifi4: 4
Potticus: 4
The Pi: 4
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 1
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
*pokefreak2008: 1*
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 30, 2010)

yall will probly get this.

this movie had me cracking up


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 30, 2010)

Zombieland


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 30, 2010)

correctamund

*Scores*

*Vulpes Abnocto: 6*
gifi4: 4
Potticus: 4
The Pi: 4
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 1
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland


----------



## cracker (Jul 30, 2010)

Gotta love the twinkies that got blown away in the truck. Also the episode with the 'zombie' Bill Murray.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 30, 2010)

i know one of my favorite zombie horror spoofs.

many people told me it was horrible glad i didn't listen


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 30, 2010)

To make spoilers, use this:


```
[spoiler][title:spoiler title here] Enter content to be within the spoiler here[/spoiler]
```

But the easiest way to do the scores is to find the last post with scores on it, quote it, edit it, and post it

Now,
Lets see how well you kiddies know your history.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 30, 2010)

A Day at the races?

EDIT: changed guess...disregard my above movie and it the movie is Duck Soup?
EDIT2: I'm still first poster for this movie!!, hope I'm right!!
note: this was posted updated at 5:01PM AEST

lol is Vulpes Abnocto on?

Duck Soup?

EDIT 3: just triple posted because it might look like I cheated


----------



## megatron_lives (Jul 30, 2010)

whoops! Sorry for reposting another the same movie!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm not sure what happened while I was asleep
But gifi4 figured it out.

*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 6
*gifi4: 5*
Potticus: 4
The Pi: 4
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 1
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 31, 2010)

1 of my faves, lets see who gets it!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 31, 2010)

Shaun of the dead


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 31, 2010)

correct Pi, took you only a minute to get it!!

*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 6
gifi4: 5
*The Pi: 5*
Potticus: 4
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 1
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead


----------



## The Pi (Jul 31, 2010)

I just clicked "View New Posts" at the perfect time


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 31, 2010)

click


----------



## The Pi (Jul 31, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> click


Aye aye man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 6
gifi4: 5
The Pi: 5
Potticus: 4
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 1
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
*ball2012003: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 31, 2010)

ok here it is


----------



## yobemal (Jul 31, 2010)

nacho liebre (spelled right?)


----------



## Tekkin88 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nacho Libre

Edit: Dang!


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes to Yobemal even though you spelled it right Tekkin88

*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 6
gifi4: 5
The Pi: 5
Potticus: 4
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
junn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 1
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
*Yobemal: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre


----------



## yobemal (Jul 31, 2010)

Edit: yay, thank you


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 31, 2010)

yobemal said:
			
		

> Edit: yay, thank you


yeah sorry messed up on putting the name in


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 31, 2010)

so, whose shot is it?


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 31, 2010)

its yobemal's turn


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 31, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> its yobemal's turn


k

It changes to the someone else after 24 hours if he has not posted, correct?


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 31, 2010)

yobemal said:
			
		

> Edit: yay, thank you


Welcome to the game.  Take a look at the rules in the first post and feel free to ask questions.

It is now your turn to post a movie, and PM the answer to ball2012003


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 31, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> yobemal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still don't think he will play lol, but anyway after 24hours it changes person, correct?


----------



## yobemal (Jul 31, 2010)

Srry didn't read the rules and my networks been buggy, dont hate me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So in a rush, here a movie I just saw on TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR...fAHjUM3a9zuAA8=

Edit: bah, why do i get "Sorry, dynamic pages in the


----------



## junn (Jul 31, 2010)

^lord of war?
anyway, quote from the first post:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The theme for this round is *Comedies!*. Please make sure your movie would generally fall under the Comedy genre. Movies from any era are eligible.


----------



## yobemal (Jul 31, 2010)

Jupp, Junn. Thats right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 6
gifi4: 5
The Pi: 5
Potticus: 4
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
*junn: 3*
LocoRoco: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 1
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War



And again, sorry for not reading the the rules good enough I read them again and i'll try to take better time before posting in topics like these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (btw, that movie made me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Edit1: Thanks TrolleyDave for fixing the image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit2: God i fail :s fixed Junn's score


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 31, 2010)

someone needs to fix above posters mistake he listed 2 Junn's and put the 2nd 1 with 1 point!]
Junn's correct score is 3!


----------



## junn (Jul 31, 2010)

okayyy then
next...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like Phil Hartman in the yellow blazer.


----------



## junn (Aug 1, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Looks like Phil Hartman in the yellow blazer.


it's him.anyway,another pic


Spoiler: another pic










and another


Spoiler: another hint


----------



## The Pi (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm not sure about this is it Greedy?


----------



## junn (Aug 1, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about this is it Greedy?


yes! The Pi is right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 6
*The Pi: 6*
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 4
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
junn: 3
LocoRoco: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 1
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy


----------



## The Pi (Aug 1, 2010)

Next up


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 1, 2010)

As good as it gets!

"Don't be like me. Don't you be like me!"


----------



## The Pi (Aug 1, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> As good as it gets!


Correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*

*Vulpes Abnocto: 7*
The Pi: 6
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 4
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
junn: 3
LocoRoco: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 1
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 1, 2010)

Next!


----------



## purplesludge (Aug 1, 2010)

is it O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes indeed!
And stay out of the Woolsworth!



*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 7
The Pi: 6
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 4
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
junn: 3
LocoRoco: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 1
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
*purplesludge: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## purplesludge (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## The Pi (Aug 1, 2010)

Idiocracy?


----------



## purplesludge (Aug 1, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Idiocracy?


yes


----------



## Potticus (Aug 1, 2010)

Being the nice guy I am

Read the rules please Purplesludge.

*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 7
*The Pi: 7*
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 4
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
junn: 3
LocoRoco: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 1
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

Next...


----------



## Potticus (Aug 2, 2010)

Epic movie?


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Epic movie?


I saw your post pre-edit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 7
The Pi: 7
gifi4: 5
*Potticus: 5*
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
junn: 3
LocoRoco: 2
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 1
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie


----------



## Potticus (Aug 2, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Potticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was like that's easy... then I went WTF that's Kumar LOL.


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 2, 2010)

blazing saddles.....


----------



## Potticus (Aug 2, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> blazing saddles.....



maybe






forgot to pm the guy ahead of me my bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 7
The Pi: 7
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 5
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
junn: 3
*LocoRoco: 3*
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 1
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Potticus (Aug 2, 2010)

No need to pm me
I watched this today for the first time!


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 2, 2010)

not sure if answered but

Fast times at ridgemont high.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 2, 2010)

Fired Up! ??


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 2, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> not sure if answered but
> 
> Fast times at ridgemont high.



Correct

*
Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 7
The Pi: 7
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 5
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
junn: 3
LocoRoco: 3
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
*dinofan01: 2*
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1

didnt know how to link all the past movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Fast Times At Ridgemont High


----------



## Potticus (Aug 2, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Fired Up! ??



this a joke?


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 2, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sort of, cousin told me to type that movie, and I had no idea what it was so I was like ok, lol!


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## junn (Aug 2, 2010)

^Napoleon Dynamite ?


----------



## Fudge (Aug 2, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

>


nevermind


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 2, 2010)

correct.

*
Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 7
The Pi: 7
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 5
*junn: 4*
FAST6191: 3
cracker: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
LocoRoco: 3
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## junn (Aug 2, 2010)

ok..next movie.


----------



## cracker (Aug 2, 2010)

The Naked Gun!


----------



## junn (Aug 2, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> The Naked Gun!


right.
this is the 1st part btw.

*
Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 7
The Pi: 7
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 5
junn: 4
*cracker: 4*
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
LocoRoco: 3
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!


----------



## cracker (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 2, 2010)

planes trains and automobiles


----------



## cracker (Aug 2, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> planes trains and automobiles



Yessir. RIP John Candy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
Scores*

Vulpes Abnocto: 7
The Pi: 7
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 5
junn: 4
cracker: 4
*LocoRoco: 4*
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
gutman5000: 1
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Aug 2, 2010)

Brewster's Millions


----------



## cracker (Aug 2, 2010)

gutman5000 said:
			
		

> Brewster's Millions



Yessir... RIP John Candy & Richard Pryor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Send the PM to LocoRoco... not me*

Scores[/b]

Vulpes Abnocto: 7
The Pi: 7
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 5
junn: 4
cracker: 4
LocoRoco: 4
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
*gutman5000: 2*
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 2, 2010)

Crank is not a comedy its action(good movie though)


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Aug 2, 2010)

Way to give the movie away. Yeh it is i checked, now i'll have to go find another one.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 2, 2010)

No it's not a comedy.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0479884/


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Aug 2, 2010)

It's black/ cult comedy.

Anyway back to the game:


----------



## junn (Aug 2, 2010)

See No Evil, Hear No Evil?


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Aug 2, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

> See No Evil, Hear No Evil?


Correctamundo

*Scores:*

Vulpes Abnocto: 7
The Pi: 7
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 5
*junn: 5*
cracker: 4
LocoRoco: 4
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
gutman5000: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## junn (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 2, 2010)

Superhero Movie


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Aug 2, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> Superhero Movie


 Correct.

*Scores:*

Vulpes Abnocto: 7
The Pi: 7
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 5
junn: 5
*LocoRoco: 5*
cracker: 4
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
gutman5000: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Aug 2, 2010)

Mr Bones?


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 2, 2010)

gutman5000 said:
			
		

> Mr Bones?


Correct

*Scores:*

Vulpes Abnocto: 7
The Pi: 7
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 5
junn: 5
LocoRoco: 5
cracker: 4
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
MFDC12: 2
Szyslak : 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
*gutman5000: 3*
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Szyslak (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah, Super Troopers.  One of my favorite stupid movies.


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Aug 2, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Ah, Super Troopers.  One of my favorite stupid movies.


Correct. Btw LocoRoco what is up with your coding? went to quote you but was so messed up found it easier to edit the one previous.

*Scores:*

Vulpes Abnocto: 7
The Pi: 7
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 5
junn: 5
LocoRoco: 5
cracker: 4
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
*Szyslak : 3*
MFDC12: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry about the delay.  Something came up.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 3, 2010)

Me, Myself & Irene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*gets ahead of Vulpes*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh fuck you fuck you fuck you!






*goes all Hank Evans on The Pi*


----------



## The Pi (Aug 3, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Oh fuck you fuck you fuck you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


har har har


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 3, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Me, Myself & Irene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct!

*Scores:*

*The Pi: 8*
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 5
junn: 5
LocoRoco: 5
cracker: 4
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene


----------



## The Pi (Aug 3, 2010)

*Hopes Vulpes doesn't see this*
Next...


----------



## cracker (Aug 3, 2010)

Tenacious D in the Pick of Destiny?


----------



## The Pi (Aug 3, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> Tenacious D and the Pick of Destiny?


Correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

The Pi: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 5
junn: 5
LocoRoco: 5
*cracker: 5*
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny


----------



## cracker (Aug 3, 2010)

Hopefully won't be too hard considering all the similar movies...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2010)

Cheech And Chongs Up In Smoke!


----------



## cracker (Aug 3, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Cheech And Chongs Up In Smoke!



Yessir you pendejo!

*Scores:*

The Pi: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 5
junn: 5
LocoRoco: 5
cracker: 5
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
*TrolleyDave: 3*
MFDC12: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2010)

Keeping in the same vein!


----------



## cracker (Aug 3, 2010)

Dammit you are killin me here cuz it was once one of my favorite movies... And it was totally awesome while 'under the influence'


----------



## The Pi (Aug 3, 2010)

Half Baked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*gets even more ahead of Vulpes*

*dances*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Half Baked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct!  But I've knocked 5 points of for being cocky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

*The Pi: 9*
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 5
junn: 5
LocoRoco: 5
cracker: 5
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave: 3
MFDC12: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked


----------



## The Pi (Aug 3, 2010)

Next..(full name please)


----------



## delta123 (Aug 3, 2010)

austin powers: goldmember


----------



## The Pi (Aug 3, 2010)

delta123 said:
			
		

> austin powers: goldmember


Correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

The Pi: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
gifi4: 5
Potticus: 5
junn: 5
LocoRoco: 5
cracker: 5
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave: 3
MFDC12: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
*delta123:1 *


Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember


----------



## delta123 (Aug 4, 2010)

next


----------



## Potticus (Aug 4, 2010)

She's out of my league


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 4, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> She's out of my league


A quick search, and the fact that delta123 left the title in the file name tells me that you are correct!

*Scores:*

The Pi: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
*Potticus: 6*
gifi4: 5
junn: 5
LocoRoco: 5
cracker: 5
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave: 3
MFDC12: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
SoulSnatcher: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123:1


Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League


----------



## Potticus (Aug 5, 2010)

My bad I rented it like a week ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 didn't even zoom in haha.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 5, 2010)

Without a Paddle, I think.


----------



## Potticus (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes sir

*Scores:*

The Pi: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
Potticus: 6
gifi4: 5
junn: 5
LocoRoco: 5
cracker: 5
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave: 3
MFDC12: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
*SoulSnatcher: 2*
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123:1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 5, 2010)

are we there yet?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 5, 2010)

Correctamundo.

*Scores:*

The Pi: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
Potticus: 6
gifi4: 5
junn: 5
LocoRoco: 5
cracker: 5
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave: 3
MFDC12: 2
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
*MFDC12: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 5, 2010)

Slight correction on the scores.  MFDC12 was already on the board.

*Scores:*

The Pi: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
Potticus: 6
gifi4: 5
junn: 5
LocoRoco: 5
cracker: 5
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave: 3
*MFDC12: 3*
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 5, 2010)

haha i must be forgetabble (happened twice haha) jk haha


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 6, 2010)

Jersey Girl


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 6, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> Jersey Girl
> 
> yep!
> 
> ...


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 6, 2010)

you didnt add the scores
edit:nvrm


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 6, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> you didnt add the scores



i just wanted to confirm that he got it first. i started to edit the thread right away


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 7, 2010)

Accepted!


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 7, 2010)

yep!

*Scores:*

The Pi: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
Potticus: 6
LocoRoco: 6
gifi4: 5
junn: 5
cracker: 5
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave: 3
MFDC12: 3
WildWon: 2
dinofan01: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
*jgu1994: 1
*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 7, 2010)

Lies! That last photo was obviously Apple's version of SuperBad! So obvious. I demand a 100 points for that answer!


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 7, 2010)

Harold and Kumar 2: escape from Guantanamo bay?


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 7, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Harold and Kumar 2: escape from Guantanamo bay?



Correct!



Spoiler



*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
Potticus: 6
LocoRoco: 6
gifi4: 5
junn: 5
cracker: 5
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave: 3
MFDC12: 3
*dinofan01*: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1





Spoiler: Movies previously posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 7, 2010)

BRUNO!

(yes, it _has_ to be said that way)


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 7, 2010)

Beerfest


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 7, 2010)

Sorry Vulpes
LocoRoco is correct!



Spoiler: Scores




*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
*LocoRoco: 7*
Potticus: 6
gifi4: 5
junn: 5
cracker: 5
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 3
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave: 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1





Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 7, 2010)

Porky?


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 7, 2010)

Its Porky's but Yes corect

*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
LocoRoco: 7
Potticus: 6
gifi4: 5
junn: 5
cracker: 5
FAST6191: 3
*phoenixgoddess27: 4*
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave: 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1




Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's a good one


----------



## junn (Aug 7, 2010)

the golden child


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 7, 2010)

Correct.



*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
LocoRoco: 7
Potticus: 6
gifi4: 5
*junn: 6*
cracker: 5
FAST6191: 3
phoenixgoddess27: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave: 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1




Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child


----------



## junn (Aug 7, 2010)

next..


----------



## fishykipper (Aug 7, 2010)

this is really hard, is there a clue by chance?


----------



## cracker (Aug 7, 2010)

So I Married an Ax Murderer


----------



## WildWon (Aug 7, 2010)

mfer. I any time i check in here, it's either just answered or awaiting the next moving. Yea, that is So I Married An Axe Murderer.

Head! Paper! NOW!


----------



## junn (Aug 7, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> So I Married an Ax Murderer


did you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw you're right

*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
LocoRoco: 7
Potticus: 6
junn: 6
*cracker: 6*
gifi4: 5
phoenixgoddess27: 4
FAST6191: 3
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave: 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer


----------



## cracker (Aug 7, 2010)

This should be easy for fans of the movie but others will probably think wtf..


----------



## cracker (Aug 8, 2010)

To move the game along here is another pic.


----------



## junn (Aug 8, 2010)

i bet cracker is cracking up 'cause no one crack this.
i think you need to post another hint dude.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2010)

Better Off Dead?


----------



## junn (Aug 8, 2010)

yes!

*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
LocoRoco: 7
Potticus: 6
junn: 6
cracker: 6
gifi4: 5
phoenixgoddess27: 4
*TrolleyDave: 4*
FAST6191: 3
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1




Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2010)

Sweet!  Great film!  Next up :


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 8, 2010)

Dumb & Dumber


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> Dumb & Dumber



Correct!

yes!

*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
*LocoRoco: 8*
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
Potticus: 6
junn: 6
cracker: 6
gifi4: 5
phoenixgoddess27: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
FAST6191: 3
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1




Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2010)

Back in the game (or so I hope)

Mallrats?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Back in the game (or so I hope)
> 
> Mallrats?



Spot on mate!

*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
LocoRoco: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
Potticus: 6
junn: 6
cracker: 6
gifi4: 5
phoenixgoddess27: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
*FAST6191: 4*
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1




Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thankfully my external hard drive still functions or I would have had nothing for this one.






Sha1 of IMDB url (example although lose the quotes when you make it "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092106/")
760a060e550c278b6852d551908443c8bb0ebe8c

A sha1 generator
http://www.tech-faq.com/sha-1-generator.html


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2010)

Not Another Teen Movie.

The IMDB link is http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0277371/ which calculates to 760a060e550c278b6852d551908443c8bb0ebe8c so is corrent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
LocoRoco: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
Potticus: 6
junn: 6
cracker: 6
gifi4: 5
*TrolleyDave: 5*
phoenixgoddess27: 4
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1




Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie



And next up :


----------



## Potticus (Aug 8, 2010)

My cousin Vinny?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2010)

Correct.

*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
LocoRoco: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
Potticus: 7
junn: 6
cracker: 6
gifi4: 5
TrolleyDave: 5
phoenixgoddess27: 4
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1




Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Potticus (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 9, 2010)

mystery men


----------



## Potticus (Aug 9, 2010)

Correct.

*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
*LocoRoco: 9*
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
Potticus: 7
junn: 6
cracker: 6
gifi4: 5
TrolleyDave: 5
phoenixgoddess27: 4
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1




Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Chinman (Aug 10, 2010)

the money pit


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 10, 2010)

Correct

*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
LocoRoco: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
Potticus: 7
junn: 6
cracker: 6
gifi4: 5
TrolleyDave: 5
phoenixgoddess27: 4
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
*Chinman: 1*




Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit


----------



## Chinman (Aug 10, 2010)

old school comedy. one of my faves


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 10, 2010)

wild guess, but weird science?


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 11, 2010)

Nope


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 11, 2010)

well post a new hint already it's been 24 hours and no one got it yet


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 11, 2010)

never seen the movie...i didnt post it ....

the best google could find


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 11, 2010)

does this movie have something to do with rockets


----------



## junn (Aug 11, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> never seen the movie...i didnt post it ....
> 
> the best google could find


Can't Buy Me Love?


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 11, 2010)

Correct

*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
LocoRoco: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
Potticus: 7
*junn: 7*
cracker: 6
gifi4: 5
TrolleyDave: 5
phoenixgoddess27: 4
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love


----------



## junn (Aug 11, 2010)

ok.next movie.


----------



## cracker (Aug 11, 2010)

Uncle Buck?


----------



## junn (Aug 12, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> Uncle Buck?


hmmm.
4th or 5th times cracker got my movies


*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
LocoRoco: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
Potticus: 7
junn: 7
*cracker: 7*
gifi4: 5
TrolleyDave: 5
phoenixgoddess27: 4
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck


----------



## cracker (Aug 12, 2010)

Think it just happens that way because of the cycles of when certain people are online.

Here's a cap from a memorable scene...





Edit: I guess I chose another obscure cap so here is another.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 13, 2010)

A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## cracker (Aug 13, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> A Fish Called Wanda



Yessir!


*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
LocoRoco: 9
*Vulpes Abnocto: 8*
Potticus: 7
junn: 7
cracker: 7
gifi4: 5
TrolleyDave: 5
phoenixgoddess27: 4
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 13, 2010)

Fifth Element 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE.


----------



## cracker (Aug 13, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Fifth Element
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep!
_
Reminder: VA is the one to send the PM_

*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
LocoRoco: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
junn: 7
cracker: 7
gifi4: 5
TrolleyDave: 5
*phoenixgoddess27: 5*
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 13, 2010)

Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's an easy one!


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

The Witches of Eastwick?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 13, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## cracker (Aug 13, 2010)

In full disclosure: phoenixgoddess27 sent me the answer instead of VA but I swear I didn't look!

Ghostbusters


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

ghostbusters?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 13, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> In full disclosure: phoenixgoddess27 sent me the answer instead of VA but I swear I didn't look!
> 
> Ghostbusters



Lol, VA wasn't online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But correct.


*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
LocoRoco: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
junn: 7
*cracker: 8*
gifi4: 5
TrolleyDave: 5
phoenixgoddess27: 5
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> In full disclosure: phoenixgoddess27 sent me the answer instead of VA but I swear I didn't look!
> 
> Ghostbusters


you answered a min before me but phoenixgoddess27 sent you the answer and it shows up at the top of the page so you would have seen it?


----------



## cracker (Aug 13, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, it didn't show up in the pink box on top and I really did know the answer.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I believe you!!, anyway I would have got it but I'm downloading atm so the net was slow =( lol


----------



## cracker (Aug 13, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Lol, VA wasn't online
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even though they aren't online you should send it to the last guesser for reasons such as that ^


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 13, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not necessarily true, I turned the option to notify me of PMs off.
Nothing sucks like a spoiler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My apologies, cracker.
Is that in the first post of this thread?


----------



## cracker (Aug 13, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok just didn't want any hard feelings.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true, but if the poster does *not* send you the answer (ur previous poster) are you allowed to answer?


----------



## cracker (Aug 13, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the unmerged post but BB wouldn't let me add on...

I believe it is that the last poster cannot post an answer so that there is a level playing field.. It wouldn't be fair for those who got the answers afterall...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 13, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> Yes, ma'am (or mademoiselle) it is. Always the last person to start the round.



I see...
Well, now that that's cleared up, I'll have to remember that even if the last poster is offline and you go offline, the game will have to resume when one of the two is online.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

so, it's your shot, cracker


----------



## cracker (Aug 13, 2010)

Already posted ^


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

The cable guy


----------



## cracker (Aug 13, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> The cable guy



The password is 'nipple'...

Yep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*:

The Pi: 9
LocoRoco: 9
cracker: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
junn: 7
*gifi4: 6*
TrolleyDave: 5
phoenixgoddess27: 5
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

one of my favs!


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 13, 2010)

hot fuzz


----------



## cracker (Aug 13, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> hot fuzz



Holy crap that was a fast round!


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

Correct
"Play times over!"

*Scores*:
*LocoRoco: 10*
The Pi: 9
cracker: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
junn: 7
gifi4: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
phoenixgoddess27: 5
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 13, 2010)

i am wining


----------



## cracker (Aug 13, 2010)

Hot Shots?


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 13, 2010)

wow(didnt even pm the answer)

Correct


*Scores*:
LocoRoco: 10
The Pi: 9
*cracker: 9*
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
junn: 7
gifi4: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
phoenixgoddess27: 5
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz
Hot Shots!


----------



## cracker (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm out for  blood...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah, malibu's most wanted.


----------



## cracker (Aug 13, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Ah, malibu's most wanted.



Yes Ma'am...

*Scores*:
LocoRoco: 10
The Pi: 9
cracker: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
junn: 7
gifi4: 6
*phoenixgoddess27: 6*
TrolleyDave: 5
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz
Hot Shots!
Malibu's Most Wanted


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's another easy one


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

Norbit


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 13, 2010)

Correct.


*Scores*:
LocoRoco: 10
The Pi: 9
cracker: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
junn: 7
*gifi4: 7*
phoenixgoddess27: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz
Hot Shots!
Malibu's Most Wanted
Norbit


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 13, 2010)

bad santa(great movie)


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

wow that was quick, but your wrong...joking!, correct




*Scores*:
*LocoRoco: 11*
The Pi: 9
cracker: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
junn: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz
Hot Shots!
Malibu's Most Wanted
Norbit
Bad Santa


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 13, 2010)

Tommy Boy.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

CORRECT
*NOTE: PM answer to LocoRoco*

*Scores*:
LocoRoco: 11
The Pi: 9
cracker: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
junn: 7
gifi4: 7
*phoenixgoddess27: 7*
TrolleyDave: 5
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz
Hot Shots!
Malibu's Most Wanted
Norbit
Bad Santa
Tommy Boy


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 13, 2010)

Here are two images to make it easier.


----------



## junn (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm Gonna Git You Sucka


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 13, 2010)

Correct.

*Scores*:
LocoRoco: 11
The Pi: 9
cracker: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
*junn: 8*
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
TrolleyDave: 5
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz
Hot Shots!
Malibu's Most Wanted
Norbit
Bad Santa
Tommy Boy
I'm Gonna Git You Sucka


----------



## junn (Aug 13, 2010)

alrighty then.my turn.


----------



## cracker (Aug 13, 2010)

The Dream Team

(Was going to post the scene right before this previously but chose a diff movie.)


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 13, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true.  The person that posted the previous movie shouldn't guess, even if they haven't received the PM yet.  It makes the game more fair, and keeps people from guessing back and forth at each other's movies.

Also true that when you post a movie, you should always PM the person who posted the previous movie, even if they are not online.  

Thanks for clearing all that up cracker.


----------



## cracker (Aug 14, 2010)

It's been about 14 hours so here is a 'proof' cap taken a few seconds prior if everyone is ok with moving the game along:


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 14, 2010)

cracker, it's all good you can have your shot, because I know it's the right movie.


----------



## junn (Aug 14, 2010)

not 24hrs yet and just got from work..so yeah cracker crack it again

*Scores*:

LocoRoco: 11
*cracker: 10*
The Pi: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
junn: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
TrolleyDave: 5
FAST6191: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
MFDC12: 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz
Hot Shots!
Malibu's Most Wanted
Norbit
Bad Santa
Tommy Boy
I'm Gonna Git You Sucka
The Dream Team


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 14, 2010)

lol I remember when I was on school holidays and was coming 1st now that I have school 5 days a week it's really hard to play. =(


----------



## cracker (Aug 14, 2010)

One of my favorite classic movies...


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 15, 2010)

This round is going really well.  Nice job to those of you who have kept it running smoothly.

I'll be on vacation until next Saturday (the 21st), so if you have any questions or issues, please direct them to one of the mods that frequents the game (Trolley, Vulpes, WildWon).  Cheers.


----------



## cracker (Aug 15, 2010)

Arghhhh... It appears that people have dropped out or are too busy (has always been just me looking at the thread when I check it)... Don't think my cap is a hard one to recognize but will post another soon...

New cap:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm sure I know this film but I can't place the name at all.  It's the old woman and the one in the grey jacket with a neckbrace that are making me go "I know that film, now what the bloody hell is it"!


----------



## cracker (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll post one more cap of it and then maybe change to a different movie?


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 16, 2010)

moving violations?


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 16, 2010)

another movie please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:
MFDC +1


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 16, 2010)

guess that means i got it? ;D


----------



## cracker (Aug 16, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> moving violations?



*YES*
Am so glad this round is over! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*:

LocoRoco: 11
cracker: 10
The Pi: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
junn: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
TrolleyDave: 5
FAST6191: 4
*MFDC12: 4*
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz
Hot Shots!
Malibu's Most Wanted
Norbit
Bad Santa
Tommy Boy
I'm Gonna Git You Sucka
The Dream Team
Moving Violations


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 16, 2010)

Box of Moonlight.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Box of Moonlight.



nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i got 3 screenshots queued up if no one gets this, each more revealing to the movie as it goes


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 16, 2010)

well post the next hint already


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2010)

Is that Pink Flamingo's?


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 17, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Is that Pink Flamingo's?



no sir but you are on the right track sort of


----------



## junn (Aug 17, 2010)

The Underground Comedy Movie ?


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 17, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

> The Underground Comedy Movie ?


yes!
the other screenshots wouldve been slash's sketch (bag lady competition, which is what the first one came from) and showing slash, and then one with vince offer


*Scores*:

LocoRoco: 11
cracker: 10
The Pi: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
*junn*: 9
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
TrolleyDave: 5
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz
Hot Shots!
Malibu's Most Wanted
Norbit
Bad Santa
Tommy Boy
I'm Gonna Git You Sucka
The Dream Team
Moving Violations
Underground Comedy Movie


----------



## junn (Aug 17, 2010)

next..it's a year 2000+ movie


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 17, 2010)

get smart


----------



## junn (Aug 17, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> get smart


right..your turn.

*Scores*:

*LocoRoco: 12*
cracker: 10
The Pi: 9
junn: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
TrolleyDave: 5
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
dinofan01: 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz
Hot Shots!
Malibu's Most Wanted
Norbit
Bad Santa
Tommy Boy
I'm Gonna Git You Sucka
The Dream Team
Moving Violations
Underground Comedy Movie
Get Smart


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood?


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 17, 2010)

Correct

*Scores*:

LocoRoco: 12
cracker: 10
The Pi: 9
junn: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
TrolleyDave: 5
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
*dinofan01: 4*
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz
Hot Shots!
Malibu's Most Wanted
Norbit
Bad Santa
Tommy Boy
I'm Gonna Git You Sucka
The Dream Team
Moving Violations
Underground Comedy Movie
Get Smart
Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 18, 2010)

Shouldn't it be dino's turn?


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Aug 17 2010, 05:33 PM



should be


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 18, 2010)

Damn i totally forgot I had answered. Well if its still going my answers Beverly Hills Cop.


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 18, 2010)

Correct

*Scores*:

LocoRoco: 12
cracker: 10
The Pi: 9
junn: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
TrolleyDave: 5
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
*dinofan01: 5*
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz
Hot Shots!
Malibu's Most Wanted
Norbit
Bad Santa
Tommy Boy
I'm Gonna Git You Sucka
The Dream Team
Moving Violations
Underground Comedy Movie
Get Smart
Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood
Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Knocked Up?


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 18, 2010)

Correct!

*Scores*:

LocoRoco: 12
cracker: 10
The Pi: 9
junn: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
*TrolleyDave: 6*
dinofan01: 5
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz
Hot Shots!
Malibu's Most Wanted
Norbit
Bad Santa
Tommy Boy
I'm Gonna Git You Sucka
The Dream Team
Moving Violations
Underground Comedy Movie
Get Smart
Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood
Beverly Hills Cop
Knocked Up


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 19, 2010)

I finally managed to get another one! lol

Next up :


----------



## nasune (Aug 19, 2010)

High anxiety


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 19, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> High anxiety



Holy crap!  I expected that to take a bit longer because it's on of Mel Brooks more obscure films!  Nice one!

*Scores*:

LocoRoco: 12
cracker: 10
The Pi: 9
junn: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
TrolleyDave: 6
dinofan01: 5
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
*nasune : 1*



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz
Hot Shots!
Malibu's Most Wanted
Norbit
Bad Santa
Tommy Boy
I'm Gonna Git You Sucka
The Dream Team
Moving Violations
Underground Comedy Movie
Get Smart
Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood
Beverly Hills Cop
Knocked Up
High Anxiety


----------



## nasune (Aug 19, 2010)

Well actually that is one of the two comedies I own (outside the monty pythons). Still, here is the next one (my other non-pythonian comedy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## cracker (Aug 19, 2010)

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes!

(I'm not sure if the comedy was intended or was just from very bad acting with a very bad script...)


----------



## nasune (Aug 19, 2010)

Close, but not exactly.


----------



## cracker (Aug 19, 2010)

Doh!

Return of the Killer Tomatoes!


----------



## nasune (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep

*Scores*:

LocoRoco: 12
*cracker: 11*
The Pi: 9
junn: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
TrolleyDave: 6
dinofan01: 5
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
nasune : 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz
Hot Shots!
Malibu's Most Wanted
Norbit
Bad Santa
Tommy Boy
I'm Gonna Git You Sucka
The Dream Team
Moving Violations
Underground Comedy Movie
Get Smart
Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood
Beverly Hills Cop
Knocked Up
High Anxiety
Return of the Killer Tomatoes


----------



## cracker (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's another...





Damn weekends messing up the game again! :/


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think we need another hint.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 22, 2010)

the sasquatch gang?


----------



## cracker (Aug 22, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3061208:date=Aug 21 2010, 11:04 PM:name=dinofan01)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dinofan01 @ Aug 21 2010, 11:04 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3061208"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->the sasquatch gang?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Yes!

<b>Scores</b>:

LocoRoco: 12
cracker: 11
The Pi: 9
junn: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
TrolleyDave: 6
<b>dinofan01: 6</b>
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
nasune : 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079367/" target="_blank">The Jerk</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090056/" target="_blank">Spies Like Us</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110443/" target="_blank">Major Payne</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/" target="_blank">Office Space</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120655/" target="_blank">Dogma</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094012/" target="_blank">Spaceballs</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0861739/" target="_blank">Elite Squad</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099785/" target="_blank">Home Alone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/" target="_blank">The Princess Bride</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0433400/" target="_blank">Just Friends</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0456554/" target="_blank">Grandma's boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116768/" target="_blank">Bran Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118715/" target="_blank">The Big Lebowski</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082517/" target="_blank">History of the World: Part 1</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088286/" target="_blank">Top Secret!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457400/" target="_blank">Land Of The Lost </a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0942385/" target="_blank">Tropic Thunder</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082146/" target="_blank">Caveman</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0242423/" target="_blank">Dude Where's my car</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1385867/" target="_blank">Cop Out</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088930/" target="_blank">Clue</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079470/" target="_blank">The Life of Brian</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817538/" target="_blank">Drillbit Taylor</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253798/" target="_blank">Out Cold</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0257106/" target="_blank">Scary Movie 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424345/" target="_blank">Clerks 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080455/" target="_blank">The Blues Brothers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072431/" target="_blank">Young Frankenstein</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075875/" target="_blank">Confessions from a Holiday Camp</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119646/" target="_blank">The Hangover</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0240515/" target="_blank">Freddy Got Fingered</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369994/" target="_blank">Strangers with Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094898/" target="_blank">Coming to America</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120742/" target="_blank">Major League: Back to the Minors</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226774/" target="_blank">In The Loop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1237838/" target="_blank">Mystery Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0331632/" target="_blank">Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155056/" target="_blank">I Love You, Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0163651/" target="_blank">American Pie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085959/" target="_blank">The Meaning of Life</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795368/" target="_blank">Death At A Funeral (2007)</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a> (2nd usage)
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107050/" target="_blank">Grumpy Old Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/" target="_blank">Zombieland</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0023969/" target="_blank">Duck Soup</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365748/" target="_blank">Shaun Of the dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0389860/" target="_blank">Click</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457510/" target="_blank">Nacho Libre</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/" target="_blank">Lord Of War</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109936/" target="_blank">Greedy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119822/" target="_blank">As Good as It Gets</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0190590/" target="_blank">O Brother, Where Art Thou?</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/" target="_blank">Idiocracy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799949/" target="_blank">Epic Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071230/" target="_blank">Blazing Saddles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083929/" target="_blank">Fast Times At Ridgemont High</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374900/" target="_blank">Napoleon Dynamite</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095705/" target="_blank">The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093748/" target="_blank">Planes, Trains and Automobiles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088850/" target="_blank">Brewster's Millions</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098282/" target="_blank">See No Evil, Hear No Evil</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426592/" target="_blank">Superhero Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302819/" target="_blank">Mr Bones</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247745/" target="_blank">Super Troopers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0183505/" target="_blank">Me, Myself & Irene</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365830/" target="_blank">Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078446/" target="_blank">Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120693/" target="_blank">Half Baked</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0295178/" target="_blank">Austin Powers in Goldmember</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815236/" target="_blank">She's Out of My League</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364751/" target="_blank">Without a Paddle</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0368578/" target="_blank">Are We There Yet</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0300051/" target="_blank">Jersey Girl</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384793/" target="_blank">Accepted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0481536/" target="_blank">Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486551/" target="_blank">Beerfest</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084522/" target="_blank">Porky's</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091129/" target="_blank">The Golden Child</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108174/" target="_blank">So I Married an Axe Murderer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088794/" target="_blank">Better Off Dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109686/" target="_blank">Dumb & Dumber</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0277371/" target="_blank">Not Another Teen Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104952/" target="_blank">My Cousin Vinny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/" target="_blank">Mystery Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091541/" target="_blank">The Money Pit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092718/" target="_blank">Cant Buy Me Love</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098554/" target="_blank">Uncle Buck</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095159/" target="_blank">A Fish Called Wanda</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/" target="_blank">The Fifth Element</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087332/" target="_blank">Ghostbusters</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115798/" target="_blank">The Cable Guy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425112/" target="_blank">Hot Fuzz</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102059/" target="_blank">Hot Shots!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0328099/" target="_blank">Malibu's Most Wanted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477051/" target="_blank">Norbit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/" target="_blank">Bad Santa</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114694/" target="_blank">Tommy Boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095348/" target="_blank">I'm Gonna Git You Sucka</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097235/" target="_blank">The Dream Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089629/" target="_blank">Moving Violations</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0201290/" target="_blank">Underground Comedy Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425061/" target="_blank">Get Smart</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116126/" target="_blank">Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086960/" target="_blank">Beverly Hills Cop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478311/" target="_blank">Knocked Up</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076141/" target="_blank">High Anxiety</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095989/" target="_blank">Return of the Killer Tomatoes</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460925/" target="_blank">The Sasquatch Gang</a>


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 22, 2010)

Bruce Almighty?
(no, right)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 22, 2010)

Groundhog Day!


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn it trolley! i keep catching up to you but you keep getting 1 more just as i do! haha 

correct!

*Scores*:

LocoRoco: 12
cracker: 11
The Pi: 9
junn: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
*TrolleyDave: 7*
dinofan01: 6
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
nasune : 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




The Jerk
Spies Like Us
Major Payne
Office Space
Dogma
Spaceballs
Elite Squad
Home Alone
The Princess Bride
Just Friends
Grandma's boy
Bran Candy
The Big Lebowski
History of the World: Part 1
Top Secret!
Land Of The Lost 
Tropic Thunder
Caveman
Dude Where's my car
Cop Out
Clue
The Life of Brian
Mallrats
Drillbit Taylor
Out Cold
Scary Movie 2
Clerks 2
The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Confessions from a Holiday Camp
The Hangover
Freddy Got Fingered
Airplane!
Strangers with Candy
Coming to America
Major League: Back to the Minors
In The Loop
Mystery Team
Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed
I Love You, Man
American Pie
The Meaning of Life
Death At A Funeral (2007)
Airplane! (2nd usage)
Grumpy Old Men
Zombieland
Duck Soup
Shaun Of the dead
Click
Nacho Libre
Lord Of War
Greedy
As Good as It Gets
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Idiocracy
Epic Movie
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Napoleon Dynamite
The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Superhero Movie
Mr Bones
Super Troopers
Me, Myself & Irene
Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke
Half Baked
Austin Powers in Goldmember
She's Out of My League
Without a Paddle
Are We There Yet
Jersey Girl
Accepted
Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Beerfest
Porky's
The Golden Child
So I Married an Axe Murderer
Better Off Dead
Dumb & Dumber
Mallrats
Not Another Teen Movie
My Cousin Vinny
Mystery Men
The Money Pit
Cant Buy Me Love
Uncle Buck
A Fish Called Wanda
The Fifth Element
Ghostbusters
The Cable Guy
Hot Fuzz
Hot Shots!
Malibu's Most Wanted
Norbit
Bad Santa
Tommy Boy
I'm Gonna Git You Sucka
The Dream Team
Moving Violations
Underground Comedy Movie
Get Smart
Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood
Beverly Hills Cop
Knocked Up
High Anxiety
Return of the Killer Tomatoes
The Sasquatch Gang
Groundhog Day


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 22, 2010)

My plan is working! mwahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A nice easy one next :


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 22, 2010)

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 22, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3062084:date=Aug 22 2010, 09:46 AM:name=LocoRoco)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(LocoRoco @ Aug 22 2010, 09:46 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3062084"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Correct!  Now can everyone stop getting shot!

<b>Scores</b>:

LocoRoco: 13
cracker: 11
The Pi: 9
junn: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
<b>TrolleyDave: 7</b>
dinofan01: 6
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
WildWon: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
nasune : 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079367/" target="_blank">The Jerk</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090056/" target="_blank">Spies Like Us</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110443/" target="_blank">Major Payne</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/" target="_blank">Office Space</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120655/" target="_blank">Dogma</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094012/" target="_blank">Spaceballs</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0861739/" target="_blank">Elite Squad</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099785/" target="_blank">Home Alone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/" target="_blank">The Princess Bride</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0433400/" target="_blank">Just Friends</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0456554/" target="_blank">Grandma's boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116768/" target="_blank">Bran Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118715/" target="_blank">The Big Lebowski</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082517/" target="_blank">History of the World: Part 1</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088286/" target="_blank">Top Secret!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457400/" target="_blank">Land Of The Lost </a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0942385/" target="_blank">Tropic Thunder</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082146/" target="_blank">Caveman</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0242423/" target="_blank">Dude Where's my car</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1385867/" target="_blank">Cop Out</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088930/" target="_blank">Clue</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079470/" target="_blank">The Life of Brian</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817538/" target="_blank">Drillbit Taylor</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253798/" target="_blank">Out Cold</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0257106/" target="_blank">Scary Movie 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424345/" target="_blank">Clerks 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080455/" target="_blank">The Blues Brothers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072431/" target="_blank">Young Frankenstein</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075875/" target="_blank">Confessions from a Holiday Camp</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119646/" target="_blank">The Hangover</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0240515/" target="_blank">Freddy Got Fingered</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369994/" target="_blank">Strangers with Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094898/" target="_blank">Coming to America</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120742/" target="_blank">Major League: Back to the Minors</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226774/" target="_blank">In The Loop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1237838/" target="_blank">Mystery Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0331632/" target="_blank">Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155056/" target="_blank">I Love You, Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0163651/" target="_blank">American Pie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085959/" target="_blank">The Meaning of Life</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795368/" target="_blank">Death At A Funeral (2007)</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a> (2nd usage)
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107050/" target="_blank">Grumpy Old Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/" target="_blank">Zombieland</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0023969/" target="_blank">Duck Soup</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365748/" target="_blank">Shaun Of the dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0389860/" target="_blank">Click</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457510/" target="_blank">Nacho Libre</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/" target="_blank">Lord Of War</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109936/" target="_blank">Greedy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119822/" target="_blank">As Good as It Gets</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0190590/" target="_blank">O Brother, Where Art Thou?</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/" target="_blank">Idiocracy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799949/" target="_blank">Epic Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071230/" target="_blank">Blazing Saddles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083929/" target="_blank">Fast Times At Ridgemont High</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374900/" target="_blank">Napoleon Dynamite</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095705/" target="_blank">The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093748/" target="_blank">Planes, Trains and Automobiles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088850/" target="_blank">Brewster's Millions</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098282/" target="_blank">See No Evil, Hear No Evil</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426592/" target="_blank">Superhero Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302819/" target="_blank">Mr Bones</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247745/" target="_blank">Super Troopers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0183505/" target="_blank">Me, Myself & Irene</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365830/" target="_blank">Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078446/" target="_blank">Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120693/" target="_blank">Half Baked</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0295178/" target="_blank">Austin Powers in Goldmember</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815236/" target="_blank">She's Out of My League</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364751/" target="_blank">Without a Paddle</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0368578/" target="_blank">Are We There Yet</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0300051/" target="_blank">Jersey Girl</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384793/" target="_blank">Accepted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0481536/" target="_blank">Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486551/" target="_blank">Beerfest</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084522/" target="_blank">Porky's</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091129/" target="_blank">The Golden Child</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108174/" target="_blank">So I Married an Axe Murderer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088794/" target="_blank">Better Off Dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109686/" target="_blank">Dumb & Dumber</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0277371/" target="_blank">Not Another Teen Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104952/" target="_blank">My Cousin Vinny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/" target="_blank">Mystery Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091541/" target="_blank">The Money Pit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092718/" target="_blank">Cant Buy Me Love</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098554/" target="_blank">Uncle Buck</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095159/" target="_blank">A Fish Called Wanda</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/" target="_blank">The Fifth Element</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087332/" target="_blank">Ghostbusters</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115798/" target="_blank">The Cable Guy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425112/" target="_blank">Hot Fuzz</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102059/" target="_blank">Hot Shots!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0328099/" target="_blank">Malibu's Most Wanted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477051/" target="_blank">Norbit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/" target="_blank">Bad Santa</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114694/" target="_blank">Tommy Boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095348/" target="_blank">I'm Gonna Git You Sucka</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097235/" target="_blank">The Dream Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089629/" target="_blank">Moving Violations</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0201290/" target="_blank">Underground Comedy Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425061/" target="_blank">Get Smart</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116126/" target="_blank">Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086960/" target="_blank">Beverly Hills Cop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478311/" target="_blank">Knocked Up</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076141/" target="_blank">High Anxiety</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095989/" target="_blank">Return of the Killer Tomatoes</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460925/" target="_blank">The Sasquatch Gang</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/" target="_blank">Groundhog Day</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120735/" target="_blank">Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels</a>


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## WildWon (Aug 22, 2010)

Happy Texas!

I *love* that movie! (i'm a sucker for anything with Steve Zahn, though.)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 22, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3062151:date=Aug 22 2010, 11:00 AM:name=WildWon)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(WildWon @ Aug 22 2010, 11:00 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3062151"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Happy Texas!

I *love* that movie! (i'm a sucker for anything with Steve Zahn, though.)<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Spot on mate!  I've not seen the film, will see if I can grab it later.

<b>Scores</b>:

LocoRoco: 13
cracker: 11
The Pi: 9
junn: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
TrolleyDave: 7
dinofan01: 6
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
<b>WildWon: 3</b>
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
nasune : 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079367/" target="_blank">The Jerk</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090056/" target="_blank">Spies Like Us</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110443/" target="_blank">Major Payne</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/" target="_blank">Office Space</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120655/" target="_blank">Dogma</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094012/" target="_blank">Spaceballs</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0861739/" target="_blank">Elite Squad</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099785/" target="_blank">Home Alone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/" target="_blank">The Princess Bride</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0433400/" target="_blank">Just Friends</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0456554/" target="_blank">Grandma's boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116768/" target="_blank">Bran Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118715/" target="_blank">The Big Lebowski</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082517/" target="_blank">History of the World: Part 1</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088286/" target="_blank">Top Secret!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457400/" target="_blank">Land Of The Lost </a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0942385/" target="_blank">Tropic Thunder</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082146/" target="_blank">Caveman</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0242423/" target="_blank">Dude Where's my car</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1385867/" target="_blank">Cop Out</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088930/" target="_blank">Clue</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079470/" target="_blank">The Life of Brian</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817538/" target="_blank">Drillbit Taylor</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253798/" target="_blank">Out Cold</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0257106/" target="_blank">Scary Movie 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424345/" target="_blank">Clerks 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080455/" target="_blank">The Blues Brothers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072431/" target="_blank">Young Frankenstein</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075875/" target="_blank">Confessions from a Holiday Camp</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119646/" target="_blank">The Hangover</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0240515/" target="_blank">Freddy Got Fingered</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369994/" target="_blank">Strangers with Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094898/" target="_blank">Coming to America</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120742/" target="_blank">Major League: Back to the Minors</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226774/" target="_blank">In The Loop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1237838/" target="_blank">Mystery Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0331632/" target="_blank">Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155056/" target="_blank">I Love You, Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0163651/" target="_blank">American Pie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085959/" target="_blank">The Meaning of Life</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795368/" target="_blank">Death At A Funeral (2007)</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a> (2nd usage)
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107050/" target="_blank">Grumpy Old Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/" target="_blank">Zombieland</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0023969/" target="_blank">Duck Soup</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365748/" target="_blank">Shaun Of the dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0389860/" target="_blank">Click</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457510/" target="_blank">Nacho Libre</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/" target="_blank">Lord Of War</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109936/" target="_blank">Greedy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119822/" target="_blank">As Good as It Gets</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0190590/" target="_blank">O Brother, Where Art Thou?</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/" target="_blank">Idiocracy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799949/" target="_blank">Epic Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071230/" target="_blank">Blazing Saddles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083929/" target="_blank">Fast Times At Ridgemont High</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374900/" target="_blank">Napoleon Dynamite</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095705/" target="_blank">The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093748/" target="_blank">Planes, Trains and Automobiles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088850/" target="_blank">Brewster's Millions</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098282/" target="_blank">See No Evil, Hear No Evil</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426592/" target="_blank">Superhero Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302819/" target="_blank">Mr Bones</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247745/" target="_blank">Super Troopers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0183505/" target="_blank">Me, Myself & Irene</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365830/" target="_blank">Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078446/" target="_blank">Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120693/" target="_blank">Half Baked</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0295178/" target="_blank">Austin Powers in Goldmember</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815236/" target="_blank">She's Out of My League</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364751/" target="_blank">Without a Paddle</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0368578/" target="_blank">Are We There Yet</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0300051/" target="_blank">Jersey Girl</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384793/" target="_blank">Accepted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0481536/" target="_blank">Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486551/" target="_blank">Beerfest</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084522/" target="_blank">Porky's</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091129/" target="_blank">The Golden Child</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108174/" target="_blank">So I Married an Axe Murderer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088794/" target="_blank">Better Off Dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109686/" target="_blank">Dumb & Dumber</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0277371/" target="_blank">Not Another Teen Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104952/" target="_blank">My Cousin Vinny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/" target="_blank">Mystery Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091541/" target="_blank">The Money Pit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092718/" target="_blank">Cant Buy Me Love</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098554/" target="_blank">Uncle Buck</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095159/" target="_blank">A Fish Called Wanda</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/" target="_blank">The Fifth Element</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087332/" target="_blank">Ghostbusters</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115798/" target="_blank">The Cable Guy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425112/" target="_blank">Hot Fuzz</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102059/" target="_blank">Hot Shots!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0328099/" target="_blank">Malibu's Most Wanted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477051/" target="_blank">Norbit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/" target="_blank">Bad Santa</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114694/" target="_blank">Tommy Boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095348/" target="_blank">I'm Gonna Git You Sucka</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097235/" target="_blank">The Dream Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089629/" target="_blank">Moving Violations</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0201290/" target="_blank">Underground Comedy Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425061/" target="_blank">Get Smart</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116126/" target="_blank">Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086960/" target="_blank">Beverly Hills Cop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478311/" target="_blank">Knocked Up</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076141/" target="_blank">High Anxiety</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095989/" target="_blank">Return of the Killer Tomatoes</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460925/" target="_blank">The Sasquatch Gang</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/" target="_blank">Groundhog Day</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120735/" target="_blank">Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0162360/" target="_blank">Happy, Texas</a>


----------



## WildWon (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 22, 2010)

Hot Rod

(didnt receive the pm so...couldnt resist  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WildWon (Aug 23, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> Hot Rod
> 
> (didnt receive the pm so...couldnt resist
> 
> ...



While that IS correct, i thought the PM thing was also so that it's not just two people bouncing movies/answers?

Or is that kosher? (i'm honestly not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 23, 2010)

What WildWon says is correct, you're not supposed to guess the movie of the next poster, even if you didn't receive the PM yet.  There are a couple reasons.  One is to prevent cheating (which is not the case here) and the other is to make it fair to everyone who does receive a PM and has to skip the turn.

This really isn't spelled out in the rules of the first post, but I did answer this specific question a few pages back. 

If the gracious Mr. LocoRoco will agree, then I suggest a do-over with no point awarded.  WildWon would post a new movie and send the PM to LocoRoco.  

This normally wouldn't be a big deal, but things are tight at the top of the leader board with only two days left in the round.


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 23, 2010)

do-over...


----------



## WildWon (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok, here we go.

If you know anything about classic comedies, this is a no-brainer. However, this scene still makes me laugh. At my desk. Without watching it. That people look at me as if i have a second head.


----------



## cracker (Aug 23, 2010)

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels
(was on my list of movies to use)


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 24, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3065321:date=Aug 23 2010, 03:20 PM:name=cracker)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(cracker @ Aug 23 2010, 03:20 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3065321"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Dirty Rotten Scoundrels
(was on my list of movies to use)<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->In the interest of keeping things going, that is of course Correct!

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:

LocoRoco: 13
<b>cracker: 12</b>
The Pi: 9
junn: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
TrolleyDave: 7
dinofan01: 6
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
WildWon: 3
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
nasune : 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079367/" target="_blank">The Jerk</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090056/" target="_blank">Spies Like Us</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110443/" target="_blank">Major Payne</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/" target="_blank">Office Space</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120655/" target="_blank">Dogma</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094012/" target="_blank">Spaceballs</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0861739/" target="_blank">Elite Squad</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099785/" target="_blank">Home Alone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/" target="_blank">The Princess Bride</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0433400/" target="_blank">Just Friends</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0456554/" target="_blank">Grandma's boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116768/" target="_blank">Bran Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118715/" target="_blank">The Big Lebowski</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082517/" target="_blank">History of the World: Part 1</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088286/" target="_blank">Top Secret!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457400/" target="_blank">Land Of The Lost </a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0942385/" target="_blank">Tropic Thunder</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082146/" target="_blank">Caveman</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0242423/" target="_blank">Dude Where's my car</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1385867/" target="_blank">Cop Out</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088930/" target="_blank">Clue</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079470/" target="_blank">The Life of Brian</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817538/" target="_blank">Drillbit Taylor</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253798/" target="_blank">Out Cold</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0257106/" target="_blank">Scary Movie 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424345/" target="_blank">Clerks 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080455/" target="_blank">The Blues Brothers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072431/" target="_blank">Young Frankenstein</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075875/" target="_blank">Confessions from a Holiday Camp</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119646/" target="_blank">The Hangover</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0240515/" target="_blank">Freddy Got Fingered</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369994/" target="_blank">Strangers with Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094898/" target="_blank">Coming to America</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120742/" target="_blank">Major League: Back to the Minors</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226774/" target="_blank">In The Loop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1237838/" target="_blank">Mystery Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0331632/" target="_blank">Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155056/" target="_blank">I Love You, Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0163651/" target="_blank">American Pie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085959/" target="_blank">The Meaning of Life</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795368/" target="_blank">Death At A Funeral (2007)</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a> (2nd usage)
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107050/" target="_blank">Grumpy Old Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/" target="_blank">Zombieland</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0023969/" target="_blank">Duck Soup</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365748/" target="_blank">Shaun Of the dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0389860/" target="_blank">Click</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457510/" target="_blank">Nacho Libre</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/" target="_blank">Lord Of War</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109936/" target="_blank">Greedy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119822/" target="_blank">As Good as It Gets</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0190590/" target="_blank">O Brother, Where Art Thou?</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/" target="_blank">Idiocracy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799949/" target="_blank">Epic Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071230/" target="_blank">Blazing Saddles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083929/" target="_blank">Fast Times At Ridgemont High</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374900/" target="_blank">Napoleon Dynamite</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095705/" target="_blank">The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093748/" target="_blank">Planes, Trains and Automobiles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088850/" target="_blank">Brewster's Millions</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098282/" target="_blank">See No Evil, Hear No Evil</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426592/" target="_blank">Superhero Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302819/" target="_blank">Mr Bones</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247745/" target="_blank">Super Troopers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0183505/" target="_blank">Me, Myself & Irene</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365830/" target="_blank">Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078446/" target="_blank">Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120693/" target="_blank">Half Baked</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0295178/" target="_blank">Austin Powers in Goldmember</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815236/" target="_blank">She's Out of My League</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364751/" target="_blank">Without a Paddle</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0368578/" target="_blank">Are We There Yet</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0300051/" target="_blank">Jersey Girl</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384793/" target="_blank">Accepted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0481536/" target="_blank">Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486551/" target="_blank">Beerfest</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084522/" target="_blank">Porky's</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091129/" target="_blank">The Golden Child</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108174/" target="_blank">So I Married an Axe Murderer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088794/" target="_blank">Better Off Dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109686/" target="_blank">Dumb & Dumber</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0277371/" target="_blank">Not Another Teen Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104952/" target="_blank">My Cousin Vinny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/" target="_blank">Mystery Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091541/" target="_blank">The Money Pit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092718/" target="_blank">Cant Buy Me Love</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098554/" target="_blank">Uncle Buck</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095159/" target="_blank">A Fish Called Wanda</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/" target="_blank">The Fifth Element</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087332/" target="_blank">Ghostbusters</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115798/" target="_blank">The Cable Guy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425112/" target="_blank">Hot Fuzz</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102059/" target="_blank">Hot Shots!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0328099/" target="_blank">Malibu's Most Wanted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477051/" target="_blank">Norbit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/" target="_blank">Bad Santa</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114694/" target="_blank">Tommy Boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095348/" target="_blank">I'm Gonna Git You Sucka</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097235/" target="_blank">The Dream Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089629/" target="_blank">Moving Violations</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0201290/" target="_blank">Underground Comedy Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425061/" target="_blank">Get Smart</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116126/" target="_blank">Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086960/" target="_blank">Beverly Hills Cop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478311/" target="_blank">Knocked Up</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076141/" target="_blank">High Anxiety</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095989/" target="_blank">Return of the Killer Tomatoes</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460925/" target="_blank">The Sasquatch Gang</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/" target="_blank">Groundhog Day</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120735/" target="_blank">Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0162360/" target="_blank">Happy, Texas</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0787475/" target="_blank">Hot Rod</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095031/" target="_blank">Dirty Rotten Scoundrels</a>


----------



## cracker (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 24, 2010)

coneheads


----------



## cracker (Aug 24, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3066037:date=Aug 24 2010, 12:50 AM:name=LocoRoco)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(LocoRoco @ Aug 24 2010, 12:50 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3066037"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->coneheads<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

That is affirmative.

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:

<b>LocoRoco: 14</b>
cracker: 12
The Pi: 9
junn: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
TrolleyDave: 7
dinofan01: 6
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 3
WildWon: 3
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
nasune : 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079367/" target="_blank">The Jerk</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090056/" target="_blank">Spies Like Us</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110443/" target="_blank">Major Payne</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/" target="_blank">Office Space</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120655/" target="_blank">Dogma</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094012/" target="_blank">Spaceballs</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0861739/" target="_blank">Elite Squad</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099785/" target="_blank">Home Alone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/" target="_blank">The Princess Bride</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0433400/" target="_blank">Just Friends</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0456554/" target="_blank">Grandma's boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116768/" target="_blank">Bran Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118715/" target="_blank">The Big Lebowski</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082517/" target="_blank">History of the World: Part 1</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088286/" target="_blank">Top Secret!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457400/" target="_blank">Land Of The Lost </a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0942385/" target="_blank">Tropic Thunder</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082146/" target="_blank">Caveman</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0242423/" target="_blank">Dude Where's my car</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1385867/" target="_blank">Cop Out</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088930/" target="_blank">Clue</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079470/" target="_blank">The Life of Brian</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817538/" target="_blank">Drillbit Taylor</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253798/" target="_blank">Out Cold</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0257106/" target="_blank">Scary Movie 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424345/" target="_blank">Clerks 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080455/" target="_blank">The Blues Brothers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072431/" target="_blank">Young Frankenstein</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075875/" target="_blank">Confessions from a Holiday Camp</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119646/" target="_blank">The Hangover</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0240515/" target="_blank">Freddy Got Fingered</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369994/" target="_blank">Strangers with Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094898/" target="_blank">Coming to America</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120742/" target="_blank">Major League: Back to the Minors</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226774/" target="_blank">In The Loop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1237838/" target="_blank">Mystery Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0331632/" target="_blank">Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155056/" target="_blank">I Love You, Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0163651/" target="_blank">American Pie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085959/" target="_blank">The Meaning of Life</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795368/" target="_blank">Death At A Funeral (2007)</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a> (2nd usage)
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107050/" target="_blank">Grumpy Old Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/" target="_blank">Zombieland</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0023969/" target="_blank">Duck Soup</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365748/" target="_blank">Shaun Of the dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0389860/" target="_blank">Click</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457510/" target="_blank">Nacho Libre</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/" target="_blank">Lord Of War</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109936/" target="_blank">Greedy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119822/" target="_blank">As Good as It Gets</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0190590/" target="_blank">O Brother, Where Art Thou?</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/" target="_blank">Idiocracy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799949/" target="_blank">Epic Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071230/" target="_blank">Blazing Saddles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083929/" target="_blank">Fast Times At Ridgemont High</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374900/" target="_blank">Napoleon Dynamite</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095705/" target="_blank">The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093748/" target="_blank">Planes, Trains and Automobiles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088850/" target="_blank">Brewster's Millions</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098282/" target="_blank">See No Evil, Hear No Evil</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426592/" target="_blank">Superhero Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302819/" target="_blank">Mr Bones</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247745/" target="_blank">Super Troopers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0183505/" target="_blank">Me, Myself & Irene</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365830/" target="_blank">Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078446/" target="_blank">Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120693/" target="_blank">Half Baked</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0295178/" target="_blank">Austin Powers in Goldmember</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815236/" target="_blank">She's Out of My League</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364751/" target="_blank">Without a Paddle</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0368578/" target="_blank">Are We There Yet</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0300051/" target="_blank">Jersey Girl</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384793/" target="_blank">Accepted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0481536/" target="_blank">Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486551/" target="_blank">Beerfest</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084522/" target="_blank">Porky's</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091129/" target="_blank">The Golden Child</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108174/" target="_blank">So I Married an Axe Murderer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088794/" target="_blank">Better Off Dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109686/" target="_blank">Dumb & Dumber</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0277371/" target="_blank">Not Another Teen Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104952/" target="_blank">My Cousin Vinny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/" target="_blank">Mystery Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091541/" target="_blank">The Money Pit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092718/" target="_blank">Cant Buy Me Love</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098554/" target="_blank">Uncle Buck</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095159/" target="_blank">A Fish Called Wanda</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/" target="_blank">The Fifth Element</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087332/" target="_blank">Ghostbusters</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115798/" target="_blank">The Cable Guy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425112/" target="_blank">Hot Fuzz</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102059/" target="_blank">Hot Shots!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0328099/" target="_blank">Malibu's Most Wanted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477051/" target="_blank">Norbit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/" target="_blank">Bad Santa</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114694/" target="_blank">Tommy Boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095348/" target="_blank">I'm Gonna Git You Sucka</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097235/" target="_blank">The Dream Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089629/" target="_blank">Moving Violations</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0201290/" target="_blank">Underground Comedy Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425061/" target="_blank">Get Smart</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116126/" target="_blank">Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086960/" target="_blank">Beverly Hills Cop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478311/" target="_blank">Knocked Up</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076141/" target="_blank">High Anxiety</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095989/" target="_blank">Return of the Killer Tomatoes</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460925/" target="_blank">The Sasquatch Gang</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/" target="_blank">Groundhog Day</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120735/" target="_blank">Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0162360/" target="_blank">Happy, Texas</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0787475/" target="_blank">Hot Rod</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095031/" target="_blank">Dirty Rotten Scoundrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106598/" target="_blank">Coneheads</a>


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## cracker (Aug 24, 2010)

Ah man... Was going to post that but thought it may be a hard one to guess.


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 24, 2010)

Good ol' Summer School.


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 24, 2010)

I thought it be hard to guess .. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /> 

That is correct.

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:

LocoRoco: 14
cracker: 12
The Pi: 9
junn: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
TrolleyDave: 7
dinofan01: 6
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
<b>Szyslak : 4</b>
WildWon: 3
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
nasune : 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079367/" target="_blank">The Jerk</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090056/" target="_blank">Spies Like Us</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110443/" target="_blank">Major Payne</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/" target="_blank">Office Space</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120655/" target="_blank">Dogma</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094012/" target="_blank">Spaceballs</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0861739/" target="_blank">Elite Squad</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099785/" target="_blank">Home Alone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/" target="_blank">The Princess Bride</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0433400/" target="_blank">Just Friends</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0456554/" target="_blank">Grandma's boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116768/" target="_blank">Bran Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118715/" target="_blank">The Big Lebowski</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082517/" target="_blank">History of the World: Part 1</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088286/" target="_blank">Top Secret!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457400/" target="_blank">Land Of The Lost </a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0942385/" target="_blank">Tropic Thunder</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082146/" target="_blank">Caveman</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0242423/" target="_blank">Dude Where's my car</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1385867/" target="_blank">Cop Out</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088930/" target="_blank">Clue</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079470/" target="_blank">The Life of Brian</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817538/" target="_blank">Drillbit Taylor</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253798/" target="_blank">Out Cold</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0257106/" target="_blank">Scary Movie 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424345/" target="_blank">Clerks 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080455/" target="_blank">The Blues Brothers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072431/" target="_blank">Young Frankenstein</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075875/" target="_blank">Confessions from a Holiday Camp</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119646/" target="_blank">The Hangover</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0240515/" target="_blank">Freddy Got Fingered</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369994/" target="_blank">Strangers with Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094898/" target="_blank">Coming to America</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120742/" target="_blank">Major League: Back to the Minors</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226774/" target="_blank">In The Loop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1237838/" target="_blank">Mystery Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0331632/" target="_blank">Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155056/" target="_blank">I Love You, Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0163651/" target="_blank">American Pie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085959/" target="_blank">The Meaning of Life</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795368/" target="_blank">Death At A Funeral (2007)</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a> (2nd usage)
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107050/" target="_blank">Grumpy Old Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/" target="_blank">Zombieland</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0023969/" target="_blank">Duck Soup</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365748/" target="_blank">Shaun Of the dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0389860/" target="_blank">Click</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457510/" target="_blank">Nacho Libre</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/" target="_blank">Lord Of War</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109936/" target="_blank">Greedy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119822/" target="_blank">As Good as It Gets</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0190590/" target="_blank">O Brother, Where Art Thou?</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/" target="_blank">Idiocracy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799949/" target="_blank">Epic Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071230/" target="_blank">Blazing Saddles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083929/" target="_blank">Fast Times At Ridgemont High</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374900/" target="_blank">Napoleon Dynamite</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095705/" target="_blank">The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093748/" target="_blank">Planes, Trains and Automobiles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088850/" target="_blank">Brewster's Millions</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098282/" target="_blank">See No Evil, Hear No Evil</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426592/" target="_blank">Superhero Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302819/" target="_blank">Mr Bones</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247745/" target="_blank">Super Troopers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0183505/" target="_blank">Me, Myself & Irene</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365830/" target="_blank">Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078446/" target="_blank">Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120693/" target="_blank">Half Baked</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0295178/" target="_blank">Austin Powers in Goldmember</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815236/" target="_blank">She's Out of My League</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364751/" target="_blank">Without a Paddle</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0368578/" target="_blank">Are We There Yet</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0300051/" target="_blank">Jersey Girl</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384793/" target="_blank">Accepted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0481536/" target="_blank">Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486551/" target="_blank">Beerfest</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084522/" target="_blank">Porky's</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091129/" target="_blank">The Golden Child</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108174/" target="_blank">So I Married an Axe Murderer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088794/" target="_blank">Better Off Dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109686/" target="_blank">Dumb & Dumber</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0277371/" target="_blank">Not Another Teen Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104952/" target="_blank">My Cousin Vinny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/" target="_blank">Mystery Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091541/" target="_blank">The Money Pit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092718/" target="_blank">Cant Buy Me Love</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098554/" target="_blank">Uncle Buck</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095159/" target="_blank">A Fish Called Wanda</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/" target="_blank">The Fifth Element</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087332/" target="_blank">Ghostbusters</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115798/" target="_blank">The Cable Guy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425112/" target="_blank">Hot Fuzz</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102059/" target="_blank">Hot Shots!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0328099/" target="_blank">Malibu's Most Wanted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477051/" target="_blank">Norbit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/" target="_blank">Bad Santa</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114694/" target="_blank">Tommy Boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095348/" target="_blank">I'm Gonna Git You Sucka</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097235/" target="_blank">The Dream Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089629/" target="_blank">Moving Violations</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0201290/" target="_blank">Underground Comedy Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425061/" target="_blank">Get Smart</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116126/" target="_blank">Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086960/" target="_blank">Beverly Hills Cop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478311/" target="_blank">Knocked Up</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076141/" target="_blank">High Anxiety</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095989/" target="_blank">Return of the Killer Tomatoes</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460925/" target="_blank">The Sasquatch Gang</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/" target="_blank">Groundhog Day</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120735/" target="_blank">Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0162360/" target="_blank">Happy, Texas</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0787475/" target="_blank">Hot Rod</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095031/" target="_blank">Dirty Rotten Scoundrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106598/" target="_blank">Coneheads</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094072/" target="_blank">Summer School</a>


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## cracker (Aug 24, 2010)

One Crazy Summer


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 24, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3066220:date=Aug 23 2010, 10:48 PM:name=cracker)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(cracker @ Aug 23 2010, 10:48 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3066220"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->One Crazy Summer<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->Teddy!  Correct of course!

It's coming down to the wire.  Tomorrow is the final day of the round!

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:

LocoRoco: 14
<b>cracker: 13</b>
The Pi: 9
junn: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
TrolleyDave: 7
dinofan01: 6
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 4
WildWon: 3
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
nasune : 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079367/" target="_blank">The Jerk</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090056/" target="_blank">Spies Like Us</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110443/" target="_blank">Major Payne</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/" target="_blank">Office Space</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120655/" target="_blank">Dogma</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094012/" target="_blank">Spaceballs</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0861739/" target="_blank">Elite Squad</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099785/" target="_blank">Home Alone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/" target="_blank">The Princess Bride</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0433400/" target="_blank">Just Friends</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0456554/" target="_blank">Grandma's boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116768/" target="_blank">Bran Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118715/" target="_blank">The Big Lebowski</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082517/" target="_blank">History of the World: Part 1</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088286/" target="_blank">Top Secret!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457400/" target="_blank">Land Of The Lost </a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0942385/" target="_blank">Tropic Thunder</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082146/" target="_blank">Caveman</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0242423/" target="_blank">Dude Where's my car</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1385867/" target="_blank">Cop Out</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088930/" target="_blank">Clue</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079470/" target="_blank">The Life of Brian</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817538/" target="_blank">Drillbit Taylor</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253798/" target="_blank">Out Cold</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0257106/" target="_blank">Scary Movie 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424345/" target="_blank">Clerks 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080455/" target="_blank">The Blues Brothers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072431/" target="_blank">Young Frankenstein</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075875/" target="_blank">Confessions from a Holiday Camp</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119646/" target="_blank">The Hangover</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0240515/" target="_blank">Freddy Got Fingered</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369994/" target="_blank">Strangers with Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094898/" target="_blank">Coming to America</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120742/" target="_blank">Major League: Back to the Minors</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226774/" target="_blank">In The Loop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1237838/" target="_blank">Mystery Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0331632/" target="_blank">Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155056/" target="_blank">I Love You, Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0163651/" target="_blank">American Pie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085959/" target="_blank">The Meaning of Life</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795368/" target="_blank">Death At A Funeral (2007)</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a> (2nd usage)
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107050/" target="_blank">Grumpy Old Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/" target="_blank">Zombieland</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0023969/" target="_blank">Duck Soup</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365748/" target="_blank">Shaun Of the dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0389860/" target="_blank">Click</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457510/" target="_blank">Nacho Libre</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/" target="_blank">Lord Of War</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109936/" target="_blank">Greedy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119822/" target="_blank">As Good as It Gets</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0190590/" target="_blank">O Brother, Where Art Thou?</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/" target="_blank">Idiocracy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799949/" target="_blank">Epic Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071230/" target="_blank">Blazing Saddles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083929/" target="_blank">Fast Times At Ridgemont High</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374900/" target="_blank">Napoleon Dynamite</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095705/" target="_blank">The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093748/" target="_blank">Planes, Trains and Automobiles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088850/" target="_blank">Brewster's Millions</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098282/" target="_blank">See No Evil, Hear No Evil</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426592/" target="_blank">Superhero Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302819/" target="_blank">Mr Bones</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247745/" target="_blank">Super Troopers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0183505/" target="_blank">Me, Myself & Irene</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365830/" target="_blank">Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078446/" target="_blank">Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120693/" target="_blank">Half Baked</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0295178/" target="_blank">Austin Powers in Goldmember</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815236/" target="_blank">She's Out of My League</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364751/" target="_blank">Without a Paddle</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0368578/" target="_blank">Are We There Yet</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0300051/" target="_blank">Jersey Girl</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384793/" target="_blank">Accepted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0481536/" target="_blank">Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486551/" target="_blank">Beerfest</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084522/" target="_blank">Porky's</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091129/" target="_blank">The Golden Child</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108174/" target="_blank">So I Married an Axe Murderer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088794/" target="_blank">Better Off Dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109686/" target="_blank">Dumb & Dumber</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0277371/" target="_blank">Not Another Teen Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104952/" target="_blank">My Cousin Vinny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/" target="_blank">Mystery Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091541/" target="_blank">The Money Pit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092718/" target="_blank">Cant Buy Me Love</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098554/" target="_blank">Uncle Buck</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095159/" target="_blank">A Fish Called Wanda</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/" target="_blank">The Fifth Element</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087332/" target="_blank">Ghostbusters</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115798/" target="_blank">The Cable Guy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425112/" target="_blank">Hot Fuzz</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102059/" target="_blank">Hot Shots!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0328099/" target="_blank">Malibu's Most Wanted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477051/" target="_blank">Norbit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/" target="_blank">Bad Santa</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114694/" target="_blank">Tommy Boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095348/" target="_blank">I'm Gonna Git You Sucka</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097235/" target="_blank">The Dream Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089629/" target="_blank">Moving Violations</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0201290/" target="_blank">Underground Comedy Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425061/" target="_blank">Get Smart</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116126/" target="_blank">Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086960/" target="_blank">Beverly Hills Cop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478311/" target="_blank">Knocked Up</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076141/" target="_blank">High Anxiety</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095989/" target="_blank">Return of the Killer Tomatoes</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460925/" target="_blank">The Sasquatch Gang</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/" target="_blank">Groundhog Day</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120735/" target="_blank">Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0162360/" target="_blank">Happy, Texas</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0787475/" target="_blank">Hot Rod</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095031/" target="_blank">Dirty Rotten Scoundrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106598/" target="_blank">Coneheads</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094072/" target="_blank">Summer School</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091680/" target="_blank">One Crazy Summer</a>


----------



## cracker (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 24, 2010)

fanboys


----------



## cracker (Aug 24, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3066279:date=Aug 24 2010, 03:31 AM:name=dinofan01)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dinofan01 @ Aug 24 2010, 03:31 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3066279"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->fanboys<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

The Force is strong with this one.

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:

LocoRoco: 14
cracker: 13
The Pi: 9
junn: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
TrolleyDave: 7
<b>dinofan01: 7</b>
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 4
WildWon: 3
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
nasune : 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079367/" target="_blank">The Jerk</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090056/" target="_blank">Spies Like Us</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110443/" target="_blank">Major Payne</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/" target="_blank">Office Space</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120655/" target="_blank">Dogma</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094012/" target="_blank">Spaceballs</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0861739/" target="_blank">Elite Squad</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099785/" target="_blank">Home Alone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/" target="_blank">The Princess Bride</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0433400/" target="_blank">Just Friends</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0456554/" target="_blank">Grandma's boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116768/" target="_blank">Bran Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118715/" target="_blank">The Big Lebowski</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082517/" target="_blank">History of the World: Part 1</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088286/" target="_blank">Top Secret!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457400/" target="_blank">Land Of The Lost </a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0942385/" target="_blank">Tropic Thunder</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082146/" target="_blank">Caveman</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0242423/" target="_blank">Dude Where's my car</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1385867/" target="_blank">Cop Out</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088930/" target="_blank">Clue</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079470/" target="_blank">The Life of Brian</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817538/" target="_blank">Drillbit Taylor</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253798/" target="_blank">Out Cold</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0257106/" target="_blank">Scary Movie 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424345/" target="_blank">Clerks 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080455/" target="_blank">The Blues Brothers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072431/" target="_blank">Young Frankenstein</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075875/" target="_blank">Confessions from a Holiday Camp</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119646/" target="_blank">The Hangover</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0240515/" target="_blank">Freddy Got Fingered</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369994/" target="_blank">Strangers with Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094898/" target="_blank">Coming to America</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120742/" target="_blank">Major League: Back to the Minors</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226774/" target="_blank">In The Loop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1237838/" target="_blank">Mystery Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0331632/" target="_blank">Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155056/" target="_blank">I Love You, Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0163651/" target="_blank">American Pie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085959/" target="_blank">The Meaning of Life</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795368/" target="_blank">Death At A Funeral (2007)</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a> (2nd usage)
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107050/" target="_blank">Grumpy Old Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/" target="_blank">Zombieland</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0023969/" target="_blank">Duck Soup</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365748/" target="_blank">Shaun Of the dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0389860/" target="_blank">Click</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457510/" target="_blank">Nacho Libre</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/" target="_blank">Lord Of War</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109936/" target="_blank">Greedy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119822/" target="_blank">As Good as It Gets</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0190590/" target="_blank">O Brother, Where Art Thou?</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/" target="_blank">Idiocracy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799949/" target="_blank">Epic Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071230/" target="_blank">Blazing Saddles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083929/" target="_blank">Fast Times At Ridgemont High</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374900/" target="_blank">Napoleon Dynamite</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095705/" target="_blank">The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093748/" target="_blank">Planes, Trains and Automobiles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088850/" target="_blank">Brewster's Millions</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098282/" target="_blank">See No Evil, Hear No Evil</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426592/" target="_blank">Superhero Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302819/" target="_blank">Mr Bones</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247745/" target="_blank">Super Troopers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0183505/" target="_blank">Me, Myself & Irene</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365830/" target="_blank">Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078446/" target="_blank">Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120693/" target="_blank">Half Baked</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0295178/" target="_blank">Austin Powers in Goldmember</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815236/" target="_blank">She's Out of My League</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364751/" target="_blank">Without a Paddle</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0368578/" target="_blank">Are We There Yet</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0300051/" target="_blank">Jersey Girl</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384793/" target="_blank">Accepted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0481536/" target="_blank">Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486551/" target="_blank">Beerfest</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084522/" target="_blank">Porky's</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091129/" target="_blank">The Golden Child</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108174/" target="_blank">So I Married an Axe Murderer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088794/" target="_blank">Better Off Dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109686/" target="_blank">Dumb & Dumber</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0277371/" target="_blank">Not Another Teen Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104952/" target="_blank">My Cousin Vinny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/" target="_blank">Mystery Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091541/" target="_blank">The Money Pit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092718/" target="_blank">Cant Buy Me Love</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098554/" target="_blank">Uncle Buck</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095159/" target="_blank">A Fish Called Wanda</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/" target="_blank">The Fifth Element</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087332/" target="_blank">Ghostbusters</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115798/" target="_blank">The Cable Guy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425112/" target="_blank">Hot Fuzz</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102059/" target="_blank">Hot Shots!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0328099/" target="_blank">Malibu's Most Wanted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477051/" target="_blank">Norbit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/" target="_blank">Bad Santa</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114694/" target="_blank">Tommy Boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095348/" target="_blank">I'm Gonna Git You Sucka</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097235/" target="_blank">The Dream Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089629/" target="_blank">Moving Violations</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0201290/" target="_blank">Underground Comedy Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425061/" target="_blank">Get Smart</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116126/" target="_blank">Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086960/" target="_blank">Beverly Hills Cop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478311/" target="_blank">Knocked Up</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076141/" target="_blank">High Anxiety</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095989/" target="_blank">Return of the Killer Tomatoes</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460925/" target="_blank">The Sasquatch Gang</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/" target="_blank">Groundhog Day</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120735/" target="_blank">Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0162360/" target="_blank">Happy, Texas</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0787475/" target="_blank">Hot Rod</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095031/" target="_blank">Dirty Rotten Scoundrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106598/" target="_blank">Coneheads</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094072/" target="_blank">Summer School</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091680/" target="_blank">One Crazy Summer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0489049/" target="_blank">Fanboys</a>


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 24, 2010)

Heres an easy one:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 24, 2010)

Ace Ventura Pet Detective!  It's the scene where he goes to visit the bad guys parents if I remember right.

Oh and


----------



## cracker (Aug 24, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3066385:date=Aug 24 2010, 04:16 AM:name=TrolleyDave)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Aug 24 2010, 04:16 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3066385"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Ace Ventura Pet Detective!  It's the scene where he goes to visit the bad guys parents if I remember right.

Oh and <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

I'm looking for Ray Finkle... and a clean pair of shorts...

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:

LocoRoco: 14
cracker: 13
The Pi: 9
junn: 9
<b>TrolleyDave: 8</b>
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
dinofan01: 7
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 4
WildWon: 3
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
nasune : 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079367/" target="_blank">The Jerk</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090056/" target="_blank">Spies Like Us</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110443/" target="_blank">Major Payne</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/" target="_blank">Office Space</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120655/" target="_blank">Dogma</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094012/" target="_blank">Spaceballs</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0861739/" target="_blank">Elite Squad</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099785/" target="_blank">Home Alone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/" target="_blank">The Princess Bride</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0433400/" target="_blank">Just Friends</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0456554/" target="_blank">Grandma's boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116768/" target="_blank">Bran Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118715/" target="_blank">The Big Lebowski</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082517/" target="_blank">History of the World: Part 1</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088286/" target="_blank">Top Secret!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457400/" target="_blank">Land Of The Lost </a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0942385/" target="_blank">Tropic Thunder</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082146/" target="_blank">Caveman</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0242423/" target="_blank">Dude Where's my car</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1385867/" target="_blank">Cop Out</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088930/" target="_blank">Clue</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079470/" target="_blank">The Life of Brian</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817538/" target="_blank">Drillbit Taylor</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253798/" target="_blank">Out Cold</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0257106/" target="_blank">Scary Movie 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424345/" target="_blank">Clerks 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080455/" target="_blank">The Blues Brothers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072431/" target="_blank">Young Frankenstein</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075875/" target="_blank">Confessions from a Holiday Camp</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119646/" target="_blank">The Hangover</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0240515/" target="_blank">Freddy Got Fingered</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369994/" target="_blank">Strangers with Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094898/" target="_blank">Coming to America</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120742/" target="_blank">Major League: Back to the Minors</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226774/" target="_blank">In The Loop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1237838/" target="_blank">Mystery Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0331632/" target="_blank">Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155056/" target="_blank">I Love You, Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0163651/" target="_blank">American Pie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085959/" target="_blank">The Meaning of Life</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795368/" target="_blank">Death At A Funeral (2007)</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a> (2nd usage)
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107050/" target="_blank">Grumpy Old Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/" target="_blank">Zombieland</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0023969/" target="_blank">Duck Soup</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365748/" target="_blank">Shaun Of the dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0389860/" target="_blank">Click</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457510/" target="_blank">Nacho Libre</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/" target="_blank">Lord Of War</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109936/" target="_blank">Greedy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119822/" target="_blank">As Good as It Gets</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0190590/" target="_blank">O Brother, Where Art Thou?</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/" target="_blank">Idiocracy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799949/" target="_blank">Epic Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071230/" target="_blank">Blazing Saddles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083929/" target="_blank">Fast Times At Ridgemont High</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374900/" target="_blank">Napoleon Dynamite</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095705/" target="_blank">The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093748/" target="_blank">Planes, Trains and Automobiles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088850/" target="_blank">Brewster's Millions</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098282/" target="_blank">See No Evil, Hear No Evil</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426592/" target="_blank">Superhero Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302819/" target="_blank">Mr Bones</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247745/" target="_blank">Super Troopers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0183505/" target="_blank">Me, Myself & Irene</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365830/" target="_blank">Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078446/" target="_blank">Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120693/" target="_blank">Half Baked</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0295178/" target="_blank">Austin Powers in Goldmember</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815236/" target="_blank">She's Out of My League</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364751/" target="_blank">Without a Paddle</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0368578/" target="_blank">Are We There Yet</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0300051/" target="_blank">Jersey Girl</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384793/" target="_blank">Accepted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0481536/" target="_blank">Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486551/" target="_blank">Beerfest</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084522/" target="_blank">Porky's</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091129/" target="_blank">The Golden Child</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108174/" target="_blank">So I Married an Axe Murderer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088794/" target="_blank">Better Off Dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109686/" target="_blank">Dumb & Dumber</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0277371/" target="_blank">Not Another Teen Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104952/" target="_blank">My Cousin Vinny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/" target="_blank">Mystery Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091541/" target="_blank">The Money Pit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092718/" target="_blank">Cant Buy Me Love</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098554/" target="_blank">Uncle Buck</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095159/" target="_blank">A Fish Called Wanda</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/" target="_blank">The Fifth Element</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087332/" target="_blank">Ghostbusters</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115798/" target="_blank">The Cable Guy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425112/" target="_blank">Hot Fuzz</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102059/" target="_blank">Hot Shots!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0328099/" target="_blank">Malibu's Most Wanted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477051/" target="_blank">Norbit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/" target="_blank">Bad Santa</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114694/" target="_blank">Tommy Boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095348/" target="_blank">I'm Gonna Git You Sucka</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097235/" target="_blank">The Dream Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089629/" target="_blank">Moving Violations</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0201290/" target="_blank">Underground Comedy Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425061/" target="_blank">Get Smart</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116126/" target="_blank">Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086960/" target="_blank">Beverly Hills Cop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478311/" target="_blank">Knocked Up</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076141/" target="_blank">High Anxiety</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095989/" target="_blank">Return of the Killer Tomatoes</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460925/" target="_blank">The Sasquatch Gang</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/" target="_blank">Groundhog Day</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120735/" target="_blank">Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0162360/" target="_blank">Happy, Texas</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0787475/" target="_blank">Hot Rod</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095031/" target="_blank">Dirty Rotten Scoundrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106598/" target="_blank">Coneheads</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094072/" target="_blank">Summer School</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091680/" target="_blank">One Crazy Summer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0489049/" target="_blank">Fanboys</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109040/" target="_blank">Ace Ventura: Pet Detective</a>


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 24, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> 'm looking for Ray Finkle... and a clean pair of shorts...



That's the one, it still makes me chuckle every time I see the scene!  Damn, gonna have to dig it up off the DVD shelf now, totally in the mood to watch it.

Next up, should be an easy one :


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 24, 2010)

*shakes fist* damn you trolley!! lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 24, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> *shakes fist* damn you trolley!! lol



I feel like I'm stalking you but honestly I'm not!  It's just bad timing! lol


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 24, 2010)

lol sure trolley....i know your using your magic staff powers to trace me! *looks outside window*


----------



## cracker (Aug 24, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Classic stalker line when they are caught...


----------



## junn (Aug 24, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


death race 2000?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 24, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3066559:date=Aug 24 2010, 07:32 AM:name=junn)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(junn @ Aug 24 2010, 07:32 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3066559"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->death race 2000?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Correct!

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:

LocoRoco: 14
cracker: 13
<b>junn: 10</b>
The Pi: 9
TrolleyDave: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
dinofan01: 7
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 4
WildWon: 3
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
nasune : 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079367/" target="_blank">The Jerk</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090056/" target="_blank">Spies Like Us</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110443/" target="_blank">Major Payne</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/" target="_blank">Office Space</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120655/" target="_blank">Dogma</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094012/" target="_blank">Spaceballs</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0861739/" target="_blank">Elite Squad</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099785/" target="_blank">Home Alone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/" target="_blank">The Princess Bride</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0433400/" target="_blank">Just Friends</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0456554/" target="_blank">Grandma's boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116768/" target="_blank">Bran Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118715/" target="_blank">The Big Lebowski</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082517/" target="_blank">History of the World: Part 1</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088286/" target="_blank">Top Secret!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457400/" target="_blank">Land Of The Lost </a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0942385/" target="_blank">Tropic Thunder</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082146/" target="_blank">Caveman</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0242423/" target="_blank">Dude Where's my car</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1385867/" target="_blank">Cop Out</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088930/" target="_blank">Clue</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079470/" target="_blank">The Life of Brian</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817538/" target="_blank">Drillbit Taylor</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253798/" target="_blank">Out Cold</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0257106/" target="_blank">Scary Movie 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424345/" target="_blank">Clerks 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080455/" target="_blank">The Blues Brothers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072431/" target="_blank">Young Frankenstein</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075875/" target="_blank">Confessions from a Holiday Camp</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119646/" target="_blank">The Hangover</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0240515/" target="_blank">Freddy Got Fingered</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369994/" target="_blank">Strangers with Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094898/" target="_blank">Coming to America</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120742/" target="_blank">Major League: Back to the Minors</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226774/" target="_blank">In The Loop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1237838/" target="_blank">Mystery Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0331632/" target="_blank">Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155056/" target="_blank">I Love You, Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0163651/" target="_blank">American Pie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085959/" target="_blank">The Meaning of Life</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795368/" target="_blank">Death At A Funeral (2007)</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a> (2nd usage)
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107050/" target="_blank">Grumpy Old Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/" target="_blank">Zombieland</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0023969/" target="_blank">Duck Soup</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365748/" target="_blank">Shaun Of the dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0389860/" target="_blank">Click</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457510/" target="_blank">Nacho Libre</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/" target="_blank">Lord Of War</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109936/" target="_blank">Greedy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119822/" target="_blank">As Good as It Gets</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0190590/" target="_blank">O Brother, Where Art Thou?</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/" target="_blank">Idiocracy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799949/" target="_blank">Epic Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071230/" target="_blank">Blazing Saddles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083929/" target="_blank">Fast Times At Ridgemont High</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374900/" target="_blank">Napoleon Dynamite</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095705/" target="_blank">The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093748/" target="_blank">Planes, Trains and Automobiles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088850/" target="_blank">Brewster's Millions</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098282/" target="_blank">See No Evil, Hear No Evil</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426592/" target="_blank">Superhero Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302819/" target="_blank">Mr Bones</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247745/" target="_blank">Super Troopers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0183505/" target="_blank">Me, Myself & Irene</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365830/" target="_blank">Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078446/" target="_blank">Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120693/" target="_blank">Half Baked</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0295178/" target="_blank">Austin Powers in Goldmember</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815236/" target="_blank">She's Out of My League</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364751/" target="_blank">Without a Paddle</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0368578/" target="_blank">Are We There Yet</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0300051/" target="_blank">Jersey Girl</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384793/" target="_blank">Accepted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0481536/" target="_blank">Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486551/" target="_blank">Beerfest</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084522/" target="_blank">Porky's</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091129/" target="_blank">The Golden Child</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108174/" target="_blank">So I Married an Axe Murderer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088794/" target="_blank">Better Off Dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109686/" target="_blank">Dumb & Dumber</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0277371/" target="_blank">Not Another Teen Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104952/" target="_blank">My Cousin Vinny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/" target="_blank">Mystery Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091541/" target="_blank">The Money Pit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092718/" target="_blank">Cant Buy Me Love</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098554/" target="_blank">Uncle Buck</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095159/" target="_blank">A Fish Called Wanda</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/" target="_blank">The Fifth Element</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087332/" target="_blank">Ghostbusters</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115798/" target="_blank">The Cable Guy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425112/" target="_blank">Hot Fuzz</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102059/" target="_blank">Hot Shots!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0328099/" target="_blank">Malibu's Most Wanted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477051/" target="_blank">Norbit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/" target="_blank">Bad Santa</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114694/" target="_blank">Tommy Boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095348/" target="_blank">I'm Gonna Git You Sucka</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097235/" target="_blank">The Dream Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089629/" target="_blank">Moving Violations</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0201290/" target="_blank">Underground Comedy Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425061/" target="_blank">Get Smart</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116126/" target="_blank">Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086960/" target="_blank">Beverly Hills Cop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478311/" target="_blank">Knocked Up</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076141/" target="_blank">High Anxiety</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095989/" target="_blank">Return of the Killer Tomatoes</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460925/" target="_blank">The Sasquatch Gang</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/" target="_blank">Groundhog Day</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120735/" target="_blank">Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0162360/" target="_blank">Happy, Texas</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0787475/" target="_blank">Hot Rod</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095031/" target="_blank">Dirty Rotten Scoundrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106598/" target="_blank">Coneheads</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094072/" target="_blank">Summer School</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091680/" target="_blank">One Crazy Summer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0489049/" target="_blank">Fanboys</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109040/" target="_blank">Ace Ventura: Pet Detective</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072856/" target="_blank">Death Race 2000</a>


----------



## junn (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## cracker (Aug 24, 2010)

The Corsican Brothers?


----------



## junn (Aug 24, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> The Corsican Brothers?


sorry bro' but no

one last 'shot though.


Spoiler


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 24, 2010)

Bedazzled


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 24, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3066945:date=Aug 24 2010, 08:08 AM:name=LocoRoco)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(LocoRoco @ Aug 24 2010, 08:08 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3066945"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Bedazzled<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Correct!  Please PM your answer to junn.  We'll keep the round going through tonight, and tomorrow, we will have a winner!  

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:

<b>LocoRoco: 15</b>
cracker: 13
junn: 10
The Pi: 9
TrolleyDave: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
dinofan01: 7
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 4
WildWon: 3
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
nasune : 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079367/" target="_blank">The Jerk</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090056/" target="_blank">Spies Like Us</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110443/" target="_blank">Major Payne</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/" target="_blank">Office Space</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120655/" target="_blank">Dogma</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094012/" target="_blank">Spaceballs</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0861739/" target="_blank">Elite Squad</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099785/" target="_blank">Home Alone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/" target="_blank">The Princess Bride</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0433400/" target="_blank">Just Friends</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0456554/" target="_blank">Grandma's boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116768/" target="_blank">Bran Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118715/" target="_blank">The Big Lebowski</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082517/" target="_blank">History of the World: Part 1</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088286/" target="_blank">Top Secret!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457400/" target="_blank">Land Of The Lost </a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0942385/" target="_blank">Tropic Thunder</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082146/" target="_blank">Caveman</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0242423/" target="_blank">Dude Where's my car</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1385867/" target="_blank">Cop Out</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088930/" target="_blank">Clue</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079470/" target="_blank">The Life of Brian</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817538/" target="_blank">Drillbit Taylor</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253798/" target="_blank">Out Cold</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0257106/" target="_blank">Scary Movie 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424345/" target="_blank">Clerks 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080455/" target="_blank">The Blues Brothers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072431/" target="_blank">Young Frankenstein</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075875/" target="_blank">Confessions from a Holiday Camp</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119646/" target="_blank">The Hangover</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0240515/" target="_blank">Freddy Got Fingered</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369994/" target="_blank">Strangers with Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094898/" target="_blank">Coming to America</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120742/" target="_blank">Major League: Back to the Minors</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226774/" target="_blank">In The Loop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1237838/" target="_blank">Mystery Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0331632/" target="_blank">Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155056/" target="_blank">I Love You, Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0163651/" target="_blank">American Pie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085959/" target="_blank">The Meaning of Life</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795368/" target="_blank">Death At A Funeral (2007)</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a> (2nd usage)
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107050/" target="_blank">Grumpy Old Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/" target="_blank">Zombieland</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0023969/" target="_blank">Duck Soup</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365748/" target="_blank">Shaun Of the dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0389860/" target="_blank">Click</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457510/" target="_blank">Nacho Libre</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/" target="_blank">Lord Of War</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109936/" target="_blank">Greedy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119822/" target="_blank">As Good as It Gets</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0190590/" target="_blank">O Brother, Where Art Thou?</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/" target="_blank">Idiocracy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799949/" target="_blank">Epic Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071230/" target="_blank">Blazing Saddles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083929/" target="_blank">Fast Times At Ridgemont High</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374900/" target="_blank">Napoleon Dynamite</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095705/" target="_blank">The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093748/" target="_blank">Planes, Trains and Automobiles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088850/" target="_blank">Brewster's Millions</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098282/" target="_blank">See No Evil, Hear No Evil</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426592/" target="_blank">Superhero Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302819/" target="_blank">Mr Bones</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247745/" target="_blank">Super Troopers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0183505/" target="_blank">Me, Myself & Irene</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365830/" target="_blank">Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078446/" target="_blank">Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120693/" target="_blank">Half Baked</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0295178/" target="_blank">Austin Powers in Goldmember</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815236/" target="_blank">She's Out of My League</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364751/" target="_blank">Without a Paddle</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0368578/" target="_blank">Are We There Yet</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0300051/" target="_blank">Jersey Girl</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384793/" target="_blank">Accepted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0481536/" target="_blank">Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486551/" target="_blank">Beerfest</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084522/" target="_blank">Porky's</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091129/" target="_blank">The Golden Child</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108174/" target="_blank">So I Married an Axe Murderer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088794/" target="_blank">Better Off Dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109686/" target="_blank">Dumb & Dumber</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0277371/" target="_blank">Not Another Teen Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104952/" target="_blank">My Cousin Vinny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/" target="_blank">Mystery Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091541/" target="_blank">The Money Pit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092718/" target="_blank">Cant Buy Me Love</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098554/" target="_blank">Uncle Buck</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095159/" target="_blank">A Fish Called Wanda</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/" target="_blank">The Fifth Element</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087332/" target="_blank">Ghostbusters</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115798/" target="_blank">The Cable Guy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425112/" target="_blank">Hot Fuzz</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102059/" target="_blank">Hot Shots!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0328099/" target="_blank">Malibu's Most Wanted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477051/" target="_blank">Norbit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/" target="_blank">Bad Santa</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114694/" target="_blank">Tommy Boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095348/" target="_blank">I'm Gonna Git You Sucka</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097235/" target="_blank">The Dream Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089629/" target="_blank">Moving Violations</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0201290/" target="_blank">Underground Comedy Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425061/" target="_blank">Get Smart</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116126/" target="_blank">Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086960/" target="_blank">Beverly Hills Cop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478311/" target="_blank">Knocked Up</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076141/" target="_blank">High Anxiety</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095989/" target="_blank">Return of the Killer Tomatoes</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460925/" target="_blank">The Sasquatch Gang</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/" target="_blank">Groundhog Day</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120735/" target="_blank">Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0162360/" target="_blank">Happy, Texas</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0787475/" target="_blank">Hot Rod</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095031/" target="_blank">Dirty Rotten Scoundrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106598/" target="_blank">Coneheads</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094072/" target="_blank">Summer School</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091680/" target="_blank">One Crazy Summer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0489049/" target="_blank">Fanboys</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109040/" target="_blank">Ace Ventura: Pet Detective</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072856/" target="_blank">Death Race 2000</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0230030/" target="_blank">Bedazzled</a>


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2010)

It looks familiar.  Is it Big Fish?


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 25, 2010)

Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





another one


----------



## cracker (Aug 25, 2010)

Shakes the Clown?


----------



## junn (Aug 25, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3069640:date=Aug 25 2010, 06:22 AM:name=cracker)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(cracker @ Aug 25 2010, 06:22 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3069640"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Shakes the Clown?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
right!

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:

LocoRoco: 15
<b>cracker: 14</b>
junn: 10
The Pi: 9
TrolleyDave: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
dinofan01: 7
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 4
WildWon: 3
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
nasune : 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079367/" target="_blank">The Jerk</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090056/" target="_blank">Spies Like Us</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110443/" target="_blank">Major Payne</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/" target="_blank">Office Space</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120655/" target="_blank">Dogma</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094012/" target="_blank">Spaceballs</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0861739/" target="_blank">Elite Squad</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099785/" target="_blank">Home Alone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/" target="_blank">The Princess Bride</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0433400/" target="_blank">Just Friends</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0456554/" target="_blank">Grandma's boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116768/" target="_blank">Bran Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118715/" target="_blank">The Big Lebowski</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082517/" target="_blank">History of the World: Part 1</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088286/" target="_blank">Top Secret!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457400/" target="_blank">Land Of The Lost </a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0942385/" target="_blank">Tropic Thunder</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082146/" target="_blank">Caveman</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0242423/" target="_blank">Dude Where's my car</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1385867/" target="_blank">Cop Out</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088930/" target="_blank">Clue</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079470/" target="_blank">The Life of Brian</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817538/" target="_blank">Drillbit Taylor</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253798/" target="_blank">Out Cold</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0257106/" target="_blank">Scary Movie 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424345/" target="_blank">Clerks 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080455/" target="_blank">The Blues Brothers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072431/" target="_blank">Young Frankenstein</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075875/" target="_blank">Confessions from a Holiday Camp</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119646/" target="_blank">The Hangover</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0240515/" target="_blank">Freddy Got Fingered</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369994/" target="_blank">Strangers with Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094898/" target="_blank">Coming to America</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120742/" target="_blank">Major League: Back to the Minors</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226774/" target="_blank">In The Loop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1237838/" target="_blank">Mystery Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0331632/" target="_blank">Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155056/" target="_blank">I Love You, Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0163651/" target="_blank">American Pie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085959/" target="_blank">The Meaning of Life</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795368/" target="_blank">Death At A Funeral (2007)</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a> (2nd usage)
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107050/" target="_blank">Grumpy Old Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/" target="_blank">Zombieland</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0023969/" target="_blank">Duck Soup</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365748/" target="_blank">Shaun Of the dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0389860/" target="_blank">Click</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457510/" target="_blank">Nacho Libre</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/" target="_blank">Lord Of War</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109936/" target="_blank">Greedy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119822/" target="_blank">As Good as It Gets</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0190590/" target="_blank">O Brother, Where Art Thou?</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/" target="_blank">Idiocracy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799949/" target="_blank">Epic Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071230/" target="_blank">Blazing Saddles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083929/" target="_blank">Fast Times At Ridgemont High</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374900/" target="_blank">Napoleon Dynamite</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095705/" target="_blank">The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093748/" target="_blank">Planes, Trains and Automobiles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088850/" target="_blank">Brewster's Millions</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098282/" target="_blank">See No Evil, Hear No Evil</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426592/" target="_blank">Superhero Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302819/" target="_blank">Mr Bones</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247745/" target="_blank">Super Troopers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0183505/" target="_blank">Me, Myself & Irene</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365830/" target="_blank">Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078446/" target="_blank">Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120693/" target="_blank">Half Baked</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0295178/" target="_blank">Austin Powers in Goldmember</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815236/" target="_blank">She's Out of My League</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364751/" target="_blank">Without a Paddle</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0368578/" target="_blank">Are We There Yet</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0300051/" target="_blank">Jersey Girl</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384793/" target="_blank">Accepted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0481536/" target="_blank">Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486551/" target="_blank">Beerfest</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084522/" target="_blank">Porky's</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091129/" target="_blank">The Golden Child</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108174/" target="_blank">So I Married an Axe Murderer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088794/" target="_blank">Better Off Dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109686/" target="_blank">Dumb & Dumber</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0277371/" target="_blank">Not Another Teen Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104952/" target="_blank">My Cousin Vinny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/" target="_blank">Mystery Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091541/" target="_blank">The Money Pit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092718/" target="_blank">Cant Buy Me Love</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098554/" target="_blank">Uncle Buck</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095159/" target="_blank">A Fish Called Wanda</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/" target="_blank">The Fifth Element</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087332/" target="_blank">Ghostbusters</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115798/" target="_blank">The Cable Guy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425112/" target="_blank">Hot Fuzz</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102059/" target="_blank">Hot Shots!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0328099/" target="_blank">Malibu's Most Wanted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477051/" target="_blank">Norbit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/" target="_blank">Bad Santa</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114694/" target="_blank">Tommy Boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095348/" target="_blank">I'm Gonna Git You Sucka</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097235/" target="_blank">The Dream Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089629/" target="_blank">Moving Violations</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0201290/" target="_blank">Underground Comedy Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425061/" target="_blank">Get Smart</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116126/" target="_blank">Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086960/" target="_blank">Beverly Hills Cop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478311/" target="_blank">Knocked Up</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076141/" target="_blank">High Anxiety</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095989/" target="_blank">Return of the Killer Tomatoes</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460925/" target="_blank">The Sasquatch Gang</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/" target="_blank">Groundhog Day</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120735/" target="_blank">Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0162360/" target="_blank">Happy, Texas</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0787475/" target="_blank">Hot Rod</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095031/" target="_blank">Dirty Rotten Scoundrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106598/" target="_blank">Coneheads</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094072/" target="_blank">Summer School</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091680/" target="_blank">One Crazy Summer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0489049/" target="_blank">Fanboys</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109040/" target="_blank">Ace Ventura: Pet Detective</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072856/" target="_blank">Death Race 2000</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0230030/" target="_blank">Bedazzled</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102898/" target="_blank">Shakes the Clown</a>


----------



## cracker (Aug 25, 2010)

Thought that may be it from the first cap but I didn't venture a guess.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2010)

The Rocker?


----------



## cracker (Aug 26, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3070633:date=Aug 25 2010, 11:31 PM:name=TrolleyDave)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Aug 25 2010, 11:31 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3070633"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->The Rocker?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Rock on!

<u><b>Scores</b></u>:

LocoRoco: 15
cracker: 14
junn: 10
The Pi: 9
<b>TrolleyDave: 9</b>
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
dinofan01: 7
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 4
WildWon: 3
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
nasune : 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079367/" target="_blank">The Jerk</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090056/" target="_blank">Spies Like Us</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110443/" target="_blank">Major Payne</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/" target="_blank">Office Space</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120655/" target="_blank">Dogma</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094012/" target="_blank">Spaceballs</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0861739/" target="_blank">Elite Squad</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099785/" target="_blank">Home Alone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/" target="_blank">The Princess Bride</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0433400/" target="_blank">Just Friends</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0456554/" target="_blank">Grandma's boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116768/" target="_blank">Bran Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118715/" target="_blank">The Big Lebowski</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082517/" target="_blank">History of the World: Part 1</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088286/" target="_blank">Top Secret!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457400/" target="_blank">Land Of The Lost </a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0942385/" target="_blank">Tropic Thunder</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082146/" target="_blank">Caveman</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0242423/" target="_blank">Dude Where's my car</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1385867/" target="_blank">Cop Out</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088930/" target="_blank">Clue</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079470/" target="_blank">The Life of Brian</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817538/" target="_blank">Drillbit Taylor</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253798/" target="_blank">Out Cold</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0257106/" target="_blank">Scary Movie 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424345/" target="_blank">Clerks 2</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080455/" target="_blank">The Blues Brothers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072431/" target="_blank">Young Frankenstein</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075875/" target="_blank">Confessions from a Holiday Camp</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119646/" target="_blank">The Hangover</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0240515/" target="_blank">Freddy Got Fingered</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369994/" target="_blank">Strangers with Candy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094898/" target="_blank">Coming to America</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120742/" target="_blank">Major League: Back to the Minors</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226774/" target="_blank">In The Loop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1237838/" target="_blank">Mystery Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0331632/" target="_blank">Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155056/" target="_blank">I Love You, Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0163651/" target="_blank">American Pie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085959/" target="_blank">The Meaning of Life</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795368/" target="_blank">Death At A Funeral (2007)</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/" target="_blank">Airplane!</a> (2nd usage)
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107050/" target="_blank">Grumpy Old Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/" target="_blank">Zombieland</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0023969/" target="_blank">Duck Soup</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365748/" target="_blank">Shaun Of the dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0389860/" target="_blank">Click</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457510/" target="_blank">Nacho Libre</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/" target="_blank">Lord Of War</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109936/" target="_blank">Greedy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119822/" target="_blank">As Good as It Gets</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0190590/" target="_blank">O Brother, Where Art Thou?</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/" target="_blank">Idiocracy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799949/" target="_blank">Epic Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071230/" target="_blank">Blazing Saddles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083929/" target="_blank">Fast Times At Ridgemont High</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374900/" target="_blank">Napoleon Dynamite</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095705/" target="_blank">The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093748/" target="_blank">Planes, Trains and Automobiles</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088850/" target="_blank">Brewster's Millions</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098282/" target="_blank">See No Evil, Hear No Evil</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426592/" target="_blank">Superhero Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302819/" target="_blank">Mr Bones</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247745/" target="_blank">Super Troopers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0183505/" target="_blank">Me, Myself & Irene</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365830/" target="_blank">Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078446/" target="_blank">Cheech and Chong: Up in Smoke</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120693/" target="_blank">Half Baked</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0295178/" target="_blank">Austin Powers in Goldmember</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815236/" target="_blank">She's Out of My League</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364751/" target="_blank">Without a Paddle</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0368578/" target="_blank">Are We There Yet</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0300051/" target="_blank">Jersey Girl</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384793/" target="_blank">Accepted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0481536/" target="_blank">Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486551/" target="_blank">Beerfest</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084522/" target="_blank">Porky's</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091129/" target="_blank">The Golden Child</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108174/" target="_blank">So I Married an Axe Murderer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088794/" target="_blank">Better Off Dead</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109686/" target="_blank">Dumb & Dumber</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113749/" target="_blank">Mallrats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0277371/" target="_blank">Not Another Teen Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104952/" target="_blank">My Cousin Vinny</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/" target="_blank">Mystery Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091541/" target="_blank">The Money Pit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092718/" target="_blank">Cant Buy Me Love</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098554/" target="_blank">Uncle Buck</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095159/" target="_blank">A Fish Called Wanda</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/" target="_blank">The Fifth Element</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087332/" target="_blank">Ghostbusters</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115798/" target="_blank">The Cable Guy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425112/" target="_blank">Hot Fuzz</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102059/" target="_blank">Hot Shots!</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0328099/" target="_blank">Malibu's Most Wanted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477051/" target="_blank">Norbit</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/" target="_blank">Bad Santa</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114694/" target="_blank">Tommy Boy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095348/" target="_blank">I'm Gonna Git You Sucka</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097235/" target="_blank">The Dream Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089629/" target="_blank">Moving Violations</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0201290/" target="_blank">Underground Comedy Movie</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425061/" target="_blank">Get Smart</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116126/" target="_blank">Dont Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086960/" target="_blank">Beverly Hills Cop</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478311/" target="_blank">Knocked Up</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076141/" target="_blank">High Anxiety</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095989/" target="_blank">Return of the Killer Tomatoes</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460925/" target="_blank">The Sasquatch Gang</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/" target="_blank">Groundhog Day</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120735/" target="_blank">Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0162360/" target="_blank">Happy, Texas</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0787475/" target="_blank">Hot Rod</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095031/" target="_blank">Dirty Rotten Scoundrels</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106598/" target="_blank">Coneheads</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094072/" target="_blank">Summer School</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091680/" target="_blank">One Crazy Summer</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0489049/" target="_blank">Fanboys</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109040/" target="_blank">Ace Ventura: Pet Detective</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072856/" target="_blank">Death Race 2000</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0230030/" target="_blank">Bedazzled</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102898/" target="_blank">Shakes the Clown</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1031969/" target="_blank">The Rocker</a>


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 26, 2010)

Shouldn't this be over now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2010)

It's not over til the fat lady sings!

Next up :


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 26, 2010)

La La La La La La La

It's been a great round, and a very tight contest right to the end, but this round is now over!  cracker put up a great battle, but the winner is 






 LocoRoco





Great round everyone!  Thanks for all the participation, and a very hearty congratulations to LocoRoco! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LocoRoco now has the distinct honor of being the judge for the next round.  He will have the final say in when the next round will begin, and what the theme will be.  Feel free to start making theme suggestions.

*Final Scores*

*LocoRoco: 15*
cracker: 14
junn: 10
The Pi: 9
TrolleyDave: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 8
Potticus: 7
gifi4: 7
phoenixgoddess27: 7
dinofan01: 7
FAST6191: 4
MFDC12: 4
tk_saturn: 3
gutman5000: 3
Szyslak : 4
WildWon: 3
SoulSnatcher: 2
megatron_lives: 1
pokefreak2008: 1
strict9gs:1
ball2012003: 1
Yobemal: 1
purplesludge: 1
delta123: 1
jgu1994: 1
Chinman: 1
nasune : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2010)

Cangrats LocoRoco, nicely done!


----------



## cracker (Aug 26, 2010)

LocoRoco!!! I'll get you next time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some suggestions for the next category: worst movies ever made, horror movies, end of the world/disaster movies (may not be enough but I like these movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 26, 2010)

some more suggestions could be a second horror round, dystopian films, thrillers, general animated movies

congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:
another thought: movies based off books


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 26, 2010)

suggestions: porn?.......


----------



## cracker (Aug 26, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> suggestions: porn?.......



That would be a very messy game...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2010)

A crime round?  Or how about a remake round.  They wouldn't necessarily have to be direct remakes of another film either.  A film based of a TV series would be ok, or like how The Departed is a remake of Infernal Affairs.  It's not a direct remake, it nicks the story and certain key events and ideas and also goes it's own way.


----------



## cracker (Aug 26, 2010)

Would there be enough known titles to work with for those? +1 to both if there are.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> Would there be enough known titles to work with for those? +1 to both if there are.



That's a good point.  How about if we merge the remake idea with MFDC12s about films based on books, and also throw in films based off plays?


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 26, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like a good idea. 'movies based on other media'


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 26, 2010)

*I win I win * lol i thought cracker would win

'movies based on other media' 

sound good to me


----------



## junn (Aug 26, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> *I win I win * lol i thought cracker would win
> 
> 'movies based on other media'
> 
> sound good to me


congrats bro'


----------



## WildWon (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd like to re-cast my vote for Disaster Flicks (both movies based around horrific events AND box office bombs)

Come oooooon. You know you want to!


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 26, 2010)

Plus one for what wildwon said. Besides "movies based on other media" doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Conor (Aug 26, 2010)

Just call it Movie Adaptions. Then it can be book, play, videogame etc.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 26, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> suggestions: porn?.......




I tried that suggestion years ago. They never went for it.
But yanno, my previous suggestion of beach/ocean movies is just a ploy to post half-naked woman for a whole month...
Think about it, guys.


Congrats Loco! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well won!


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> LocoRoco now has the distinct honor of being the judge for the next round. He will have the final say in when the next round will begin



i will do these two and since cracker was great and figured out movie i saved for last shanks the clown(hard oen to guess) he can chose what theme is next....


----------



## cracker (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the honor LocoRoco!

I saw Shakes the Clown too many times on HBO during a very long summer so it is imprinted in my mind. I think I may have to go back and watch it now to remember how bad it was (though the beginning is pretty damn funny).

I'll go with the most preferred topic from what everyone gave ideas for: Movie Adaptions (as Conor put it).


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2010)

So any idea on when the next round is gonna start?  I don't mind setting the thread up, you ready to begin your stint as judge LocoRoco?


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 29, 2010)

i was going to say on 1st of sep.....

i am ready to judge


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 29, 2010)

You have to explain the category to me please.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 29, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> You have to explain the category to me please.



its movies that are based off other works (whether it be movies [aka remakes] or books or even video games). does that help?


----------



## greyhound (Sep 1, 2010)

When's the new round starting? I'm gonna try and get some right!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 1, 2010)

Glad to have you around again, greyhound!


----------



## The Pi (Sep 1, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> *Final Scores*
> 
> *LocoRoco: 15*
> cracker: 14
> ...


Damn it i was in the lead by 2 points then my internet got disconnected and I'm just back on today


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 2, 2010)

If it means anything, you still came in ahead of me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I was here every day, but stopped paying a lot of attention after losing the lead)

*Posts Merged____________________*



			
				LocoRoco said:
			
		

> i was going to say on 1st of sep.....



That's September of 2010, right?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t252747-name-the-movie-...and-adaptations


----------

